# Spring 2006 Pacific Northwest Outbackers Rally



## PDX_Doug

'Edited 1:30PM PST Mar 29 2006:










At the great suggestion of LarryTheOutback's owner, I have posted a summary of the rally info here at the top of the thread for easy access. Thanks for the idea, Ed!







:










*SPRING 2006 PNW OUTBACKERS RALLY*

*LOCATION:* Deschutes River State Park Recreation Area (About 12 miles East of The Dalles at the confluence of the Deschutes and Columbia rivers).

*TIME:* Friday, April 28th - Sunday, April 30th.

*CAMPGROUND:* We have reserved the entire group camp area (Sections A,B,C,D). This is a large open grassy area. Primitive camping (One water source is available at the entrance to the group area, nothing else. No dump station on-site). There are picnic tables, and four fire rings but no fixed camp sites within the group area.

Technically, the area is rated for 20 RV's, although the park manager has indicated that we could actually fit in a couple more if we needed. Also, there is an adjoining area that does not open until the day after we leave, but again, the park manager has expressed a willingness to consider allowing us to overflow into that area, depending on the situation at the time of the rally.

I believe we are at 16 families right now (3-21-06), so anybody that is on the fence would be well advised to start coming to a decision.

*THEME:* Much as before. Minimal planned activities at this time, aside from a Mexican themed potluck Saturday night. We have also discussed a competition for tackiest campsite lights and decorations.

*COST:* Depends on how many people we get, but it is looking like we will be right around $20-22 per family (Trailer) for the entire weekend. No need to make individual reservations. I have already paid for the group area in full, and people can just reimburse me at the rally. That policy is subject to change, if we get a sudden upswing in interest and are in danger of significantly overloading our area. In that case, I may ask people to send me some form of deposit, in order to lock in their commitment to attending.

*UPDATED ATTENDEE LIST:*
(Updated April 27, 2006 @ 12:29PM PDT)

*Confirmed:*
*BlueWedge* (2 Adults) - Chorizo sausage casserole
*CamperAndy* (2 Adults / 4 Children) - cheese & sausage dip
*chetlenox* (2 Adults / 2 Children) - chicken enchiladas
*Crismon4* (2 Adults / 2 Children) - Margaritas (Alcoholic & non), sodas
*DANJOGAVINMO* (2 Adults / 2 Children) - chips/salsa and quesadillas
*Foxfam Outbacker* (2 Adults / 2 Children) - Taquitos with Guac, Taco Salad and Brownies
*jim00592* (2 Adults / 2 Children) *(Missing potluck info)*
*jnk36jnk* (2 Adults) - guacamole, Juanita's chips, chocolate chip cookies
*LarryTheOutback* (2 Adults / 3 Children) - taco shells & meat filling
*moosco* (2 Adults / 1 Child) - chips/salsa
*Oregon_Camper* (2 Adults / 2 Children) - fajiita meat/chicken & a side dish
*PDX_Doug* (2 Adults / 2 Children) - fijiita meat, Outbackers 'Kool-Aid'
*SNSgraham* (2 Adults / 1 Child) - carrot cake with cream cheese frosting
*tazman* (2 Adults) *(Missing potluck info)*
*Thunder* (1 Adult / 2 Children) - sliced cantalope
*WAcamper* (2 Adults / 2 Children) - fajiita fixings

*And now, ahead to the past, and the first post in the thread...*

WOW! I can't believe I am starting this thread already! Two days past the Fall rally, and already talking about Spring. I must be nuts!









Still...

There is something to be said about striking while the iron is hot!









Actually, the Spring rally was the topic of alot of discussion last weekend, and the overwhelming consensus was, that we have to make the Spring rally work for the East siders as well as those of us to the West. And that we were willing to travel a bit to make that happen. A couple of thoughts seemed to carry alot of weight.

First, we need to look at Central or South Central Washington. This area seems to offer the best compromise in travel distances.

Second, because of the extended travel distances required, we need to approach this as a four day weekend affair. A longer drive is alot more appealing, if we can plan on two full days - without travel - at destination.

If this is truely going to be a Spring Rally, school becomes an issue for those of us with kids. I have no problem spending a couple of vacation days on this rally, and our kids are young enough that missing a couple of days of school may even be possible (DW may disagree). This is a big issue to consider.

Third, ultimately the best way to get these things moving is for someone to plant a flag in the ground and say here is the place, and this is the time (Obviously it is a tad early for that!







).

All that being said, it really is not that soon to throw this discussion out there. Let's start tossing some ideas around regarding time, place, etc. And then, maybe around the first of the year, we will be in a good position to plant that Outbacker flag in the ground! sunny

So... What do you all think?...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy

Doug - You have been successful so far so you are in charge!









Sounds like a good start. I would suggest later in the spring say May just before Memorial Day weekend as that is when the crowds start but it is just a suggestion.


----------



## Y-Guy

Doug I know we are on Spring Break April 1-9, we'll be down in Florence again. Last year it worked out great for us to head up North on Friday and join in the fun.

Having a wife that teaches though makes it hard to take extra days off for a trip like this during school though.


----------



## Roloaddict

Ditto for our spring break (April 1-9). WASL (in Washington) testing in March and April may prevent some from pulling kids from school!

How about some ideas for a location. May need to book early enough to get everyone in the same area. Most places aren't as big or accomodating as Ft. Stevens has been.

H.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Unfortunately not all spring break's coincide. In Oregon, Portland, Beaverton and Salem-Keizer (the three biggest districts) are from March 27 - March 31; much of the rest of the state seem to follow along.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

My wife is also a teacher, so we would be able to get to any location before Friday evening.

Fort Stevens worked last Spring...I think we should just make it our Spring/Fall Rally location and get Fort Stevens to ensure we have our own loop each time.


----------



## jnk36jnk

We are always ready for another trip to Ft Stevens as it's a great park and only a couple of hours from home. Having said that, by choosing that park as the site of the next PNW rally, are we automatically excluding those Outbackers from the dry side?








Given the cost of fuel, driving times, days off work, kids schedules and what all, maybe we need to be looking at more mini-rallys, one at Ft Stevens and another, at a slightly different date over on the dry side. 
That way, those that can afford the time to travel, could attend both rallys.
Dean


----------



## jodynbarry

Sounds like a great idea Doug. Anywhere will probably be a trek for us Eugenians, and extending the weekend for those who can do it is a good option. I'll check in my Foghorn Outdoors West Coast RV Camping Book and see what might work. Where exactly do you East Siders live? 
Jody


----------



## jodynbarry

Check out Ginkgo-Wanapum St. Park (Petrified Forest) and Yakima Sportsmans State Park (Fishing Pond For Children Under 15) -- they were both rated well by foghorn... www.parks.wa.gov (these both are about 3 or 4 hours from Couer d'Alene AND from Portland) 
Looks like some places don't take reservations until after mid-May. 
None as big as Ft. Stevens (that I could find) so we may need to plan and reserve earlier...But you Easterners may have better recommendations. 
Jody in Eugene


----------



## ARzark

LOVE the idea! We are open on our end as far as location/time with a little advance planning.

Doug, you are tooo much! Go Doug go.... Go Doug go.... !!
What would this place be without you!

Count us in, and we'll help out in any way we can!

Happy camping!


----------



## PDX_Doug

C'mon Guys!

Your making me blush! shy

Actually Jody, I was looking at Ginkgo, and from what I see online, it looks pretty good. Maybe some of our Eastern neighbors with experience there could chime in.

We talked about Sportsman's before, and Y-Guy suggested it might not be the best fit for our group.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Sherry and I are, of course, open to most anywhere for the rally. We do not have the Kids in school issue and therefore can be a bit more flexible.

We have not camped on the east side of the mountains before so can not give a suggestion. However we are very willing to find a new "gem" of a place to go for camping.

I am ready right now!

Scott

PS----Doug, 'gonna make 1000 by the end of the month?!


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, I am just curious, where are the east siders in this mix? No one except YGuy has had any input about our proposed Spring Rally. I really wanted to see if we couldn't include them in this process, so consider this a HOLLER!! WHERE ARE YOU GUYS? jodi sunny


----------



## ARzark

Maybe we should we get a poll going?

Wouldn't it be great if our neighbors to the north in BC could attend too?? 
Not that far at all, and they may enjoy the "warmer" weather sunny
(let's hope!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Maybe we should we get a poll going?
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if our neighbors to the north in BC could attend too??
> Not that far at all, and they may enjoy the "warmer" weather sunny
> (let's hope!)
> [snapback]57991[/snapback]​


Come one...come all!!

Let's blow away BBB's Rally classification's. I think we should be able to hit 25...with a stretch goal of 30.


----------



## Reggie44

We may be interested in this trip, depends on dates and distance.
When you talk about Eastern Washington are you thinking south or more central?
I'll have to haul out my map of Washington to find the campsites you are talking about. We love Ft. Stevens but unfortunatly is too long of a haul for such a short time. We have March break from the 16th thru to the 1st or 2nd of April.
Sandra & John


----------



## BlueWedge

We can probably make spring. I have done a bit of camping in E WA but most of it has been dry camping so I can't help you out very much on locale. I will check around and see what I can find out though.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Dean,
I'm sure the East siders will weigh in eventually. You have to remember that - with the exception of Y-Guy - none of them have actually witnessed one of our rallies, and as such, have no idea what they are missing!









WAcamper,
I think it would be great if we could attract some of our neighbors to the North! It be our first PNW International Outbacker Rally! sunny Has kind of a nice ring to it, eh?









Scott,
I don't think we will make 1,000 by the end of the month, but probably by the end of November. On the other hand, at the rate I am going today, we may hit it by the end of the week!







(Man, I need a life!).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

So, how about it Eastside PNW Outbackers?

Any interest out there?
It sounds like Y-Guy is in even for an Oregon coast rally if the timing is right.
What about the rest of you? Camper Andy? Sexy Momma? Anyone?

No intention to pressure you here, but is there any interest?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, three days later and I amwondering where is everybody. If no one out there cares Doug, I would opt for the Ft Stevens location once again. It is so ideal for out needs. So, I say, let's go for it!!! Jodi


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jodi,

It's kind of looking that way, but it is still very early. I suggest we refrain from commiting to anything before the end of the year. Then in January we get serious and start making reservations.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Allsixofus

How about Leavanworth and the Icicle River? The only concern is snow in the mountain passes... we have camped twice in Leavanworth and love the "Bavarian Village".... just an idea...

Allsixofus

p.s. Are we invited in our Gulfbreeze?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Allsixofus,

We will have to look into those areas. About how late in the year is snow an issue?

Also, you are more than welcome to attend. An Outbacker is an Outbacker, even if they don't have the good sense to actually buy an Outback! (Just kidding







).

Bring your Gulfbreeze along... just be prepared for a little good natured ribbing!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

As long as he has a Outbackers.com decal on the front


----------



## Y-Guy

Has anyone been to Paradise Point on I-5 North of Vancouver yet? It's close, offers 50amp service, but it is close (very close) to I-5.


----------



## mdub

I noticed vdub has not put his 2 cents in here so I will, as I don't want you guys to think the Eastsiders are not interested. We would love to attend a mid or east state rally but don't want a lot of people basing their decisions on us and then have something come up where we would not be able to go. We can go MOST anytime as long as the snow is gone (there is a week in March that won't work and a week the end of April with a similar problem ie. we are required elsewhere) But for some reason things keep coming up in our lives that are not planned.

Actually if you all come over you might like it so much you will want to move here, so we'd better have it in the middle of the state. ( I could probably get vdub to go to Leavenworth, as we have always had a great time there but have never been camping there) I guess it's the German Beer!

Anyway, plan what everyone else can do, and if we can make it we will. Would love to meet you all.

Marcia (mdub)


----------



## BigBadBrain

CamperAndy, Vdub, and Y-guy now represent a pretty fair group of Easterners with a pretty wide geographical spread.

Spring is pretty tough in terms of finding the right date when the stars and planets align and the dates for spring breaks are close enough to have an overlapping weekend.

Location is another tough one. There are good areas all over but those located in the central WA area are pretty sparse (both literally and figuratively - no trees is a common feature). Leavenworth and the Wenatchee region are a good bet for good camping. Lake Chelan is good and there is a pretty nice park right on the lake. So, if I had to make a suggestion for mid-WA area, Lake Chelan might top the list followed by Lake Wenatchee and then Icicle Creek and Leavenworth.

Paradise PArk along I-5 is RIGHT on the freeway by the way. You can see right down into most of the campsites as you whiz by.

BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug

BBB! Where you been guy! action

I think the Leavenworth and Lake Chelan areas sound very intriquing.
I have not been up that way since I was knee high to a married grasshopper, but as I remember it is beautiful.

Something we will have to look into.

Mdub, thanks for checking in!







I understand your concerns, and appreciate your not wanting us to hang our hats on you Eastsiders. If there is one lesson we have learned on the last couple of rallies, it is that you can't make these things work for everybody.

That said, my goal is to build around the ideas that give us the best odds for being universally accepted, and then sit back and let it happen. If any of us can't make a particular location or date, then we will feel bad, but life goes on.

As long as we give everyone a nod and a fair shot, we have done the best we can.









Let's keep the great ideas flowing, and I bet by the end of the year we can have one heck of a great rally well under way! Who knows, we may even attract a few waaaay Eastsiders to join us!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Allsixofus

Allsixofus would love to be there... I will be forward deployed starting in April and thus late March would be best for us... of course... I am inclined to just have a rally of one for the Gulfbreezers....









In all seriousness... we would love to be there... where ever the group decides and will not try to convert any of you to the GBer.... shy

LOL!

Scott


----------



## jdmart

Hello All,

As a newbie to both Outbackers.com & RVing period, we would like an excuse to get out and use our fine purchase.







And by the looks of your rallies, y'all have a good time with it too!!!

We are also one of the northern comrades that have been mentioned in earlier messages. Living in the suburbs just outside Vancouver, BC, and having 2 young school-aged girls, we would have an affinity to something on the westcoast of Washington state.









We're also hoping to travel further south during summer vacation and would love to check out some of Washington's fine facilities. Having said that, if we could put any input to location, we'd love a Washington getaway... unless anyone could think of a spot to meet north of the border.


----------



## ARzark

Welcome jdmart!

Great to hear from a neighbor to the North!
We'll have to share favorite spots. We can certainly point out some nice Washington locations, and on our end we LOVE to spend time in the lower BC area. Fantastic Provincial parks out your way. Love to hear your favorites.

Sounds like a location for the spring rally will be discussed soon on here, so keep posted. Looking forward to having you join us


----------



## Reggie44

Just had a look at Washington state map. Leavenworth, Wenatchee area are a good area for us. Aprox. 6 hour drive. We are up in Canada. Is there anything around the Grand Coulee dam for camping? We drove through there last summer but didn't have time to stop, looked like an interesting place.
Sandra and John


----------



## mdub

Reggie44 said:


> Just had a look at Washington state map. Leavenworth, Wenatchee area are a good area for us. Aprox. 6 hour drive. We are up in Canada. Is there anything around the Grand Coulee dam for camping? We drove through there last summer but didn't have time to stop, looked like an interesting place.
> Sandra and John
> [snapback]59695[/snapback]​


Hey, there IS stuff around Grand Coulee Dam. A couple of State Parks and some commercial campgrounds. We have wanted to go there for years and even had reservations once for 4th of July that I got a year ahead as required, then SOMEONE (in DH's - AKA vdb's) family decided to have a 80th Birthday party that week and we had to cancel, so we havn't made it there yet.

I thought about mentioning it but did not have time to do the research and was thinking it might be too far for the Orygoners to come. But we should be able to get a tour of the dam and that would be cool.

Anyway, we would like that but I'm not sure about the southerners in our group. Leavenworth would be good also.

mdub


----------



## PDX_Doug

Wow! It's great to see a couple of our Northern Outbackers check in! action 
I think it would be great if we can work it out so that this could be an 'International Rallye'!

Grand Coulee sounds like fun. I was pondering that as I was looking around at the maps. My thought was that it would probably work if we moved the rally to early summer. That long a drive would benefit from having several days available for the trip, and that is a problem for those of us with kids in school.

So I will pose the Question: What if the Spring rally were to become an early Summer rally? Say, mid to late June? That would eliminate the school problem, and make it much easier for those of us with kids to plan a 4-5 day trip. The rally itself would maybe span a Friday-Sunday, and we could travel as it works best for each of us.

A follow up question to that would be: If you have kids, when do they get out of school? Our kids last day is June 15th, and we could plan an extended trip as early as the following weekend.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

Birch Bay State park is nice, just south of the Blaine border crossing, as is Baker lake, just out of Concrete, on the north Cascades Pass Highway.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

PDX_Doug said:


> What if the Spring rally were to become an early Summer rally? If you have kids, when do they get out of school? [snapback]59758[/snapback]​


We are leaving on our "Land Cruise" (cross-country with the Outback) shortly after school ends on the 15th. If the rally was the following weekend we might be able to link up the first night of our trip, otherwise we'd see you in the fall.

Ed


----------



## ARzark

LarryTheOutback said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if the Spring rally were to become an early Summer rally? If you have kids, when do they get out of school? [snapback]59758[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> We are leaving on our "Land Cruise" (cross-country with the Outback) shortly after school ends on the 15th. If the rally was the following weekend we might be able to link up the first night of our trip, otherwise we'd see you in the fall.
> 
> Ed
> [snapback]59761[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Wow, a 6-7 week "land Cruise" should prove to be amazing!
Is there such a thing as "Outback envy" ???









Hopefully we can figure out a time that works for everyone. I'm just wondering when the International BC rally will be held? Count us in for that too


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, this may be dated information but we stayed at Spring Canyon State Park on a bluff just before you get into Coulee City in July of 1998 on our way home from our first annual trip to Canada (we were inour very first pop up). This is the quote from my journal, "It was not a very nice park at all. The camping sites were right on to of each other, litrally....we returned home (from touring the dam and eating dinner) and tried to sleep. It was a terrible night with people coming and going at all hours, setting up camp right next to us, lots of loud talking and laughter into the small hours of the night. We were up and out of there by six in the morning!" That said I will have to agree the seeing the dam was awesome but the most awesome thing was the horrendous thunderstorm that ensued that evening. It was much more awe-inspiring than the light show put on at the dam!! We had been to that same campground 20 years previously with our children and experienced a similar thunderstorm, only that time in a TENT. Steamboat Rock State Park is also close by but it is VERY popular and reservations would be necessary way far in advance. Jodi


----------



## jdmart

jnk36jnk said:


> Birch Bay State park is nice, just south of the Blaine border crossing, as is Baker lake, just out of Concrete, on the north Cascades Pass Highway.
> [snapback]59759[/snapback]​


Birch Bay would be a lovely spot for us, and being so close to the border it could be a do-able trip for a weekend mini-rally. Though our kids aren't out of school until the end of June, we do have plans on most of the June weekends (some could be adjusted).

Ideally we would like the weekend of April 21st to 23rd to kick off our 2006 Camping Season with a bang.


----------



## ARzark

Not that I am suggesting THIS would be the place to go this spring, but I had to share this with all you fellow PNW Outbackers. Thanks to Planstand for suggesting this park. I just spent 2 nights here with my son for some quality time, and I loved this place. These are the upper loops, literally right on the beach







These beach loops seem to be new (or completely redone) and talk about nice, level, large and private with your own access to the beach sunny sunny (just follow the short trail over the dune)

Grayland Beach SP

Not too far from Portland, Seattle, or from BC for our friends to the North. We were in site 90. The uppermost 4 sites on every loop have direct beach access, the other sites there is access from each loop. These sites are water/electric only, but there is a dump station at the gate. The full service sites are away from the beach and are smaller. Since I am holding out and refuse to winterize yet, we'll be back for sure!

Just wanted to share a really nice place with everyone!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Looks really nice, WAcamper!

It dosen't really help our Eastsiders, but it looks like a nice alternative to Fort Stevens. A little variety never hurt anyone, right?!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

WAcamper said:


>


I think I could even fit the USS Raptor in that spot! 
Humm Beach








Humm Quads








Doubtful its Washington


----------



## snsgraham

Great minds think alike, eh Steve??

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug

OK guys! We are fast approaching 2006, and should probably start to make some decisions regarding the Spring Rally.









I never have developed a real strong sense of the interest level of our East of the Cascades brothers. So maybe a show of hands from everybody that is truely interested in attending.

Once we have an idea of our demographics, we will be in a better position to start locking down dates and locations.

I don't want to sound like a task master on this, but the sooner we can make reservations the better a chance we have of getting what we want!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vdub

We could be interested if within 4 or 5 hours, but I can't guarantee anything. At this point, we are still on track to retire it early summer and we're pretty busy packing things up, selling the house, etc, etc.

Several months ago, we stayed at Leavenworth and checked out the RV parks there. Can't say I would recommend the smaller one at all -- I would really hate to try and get my 5 into any of their slots. It's very cramped, guarded with granite boulders and large pine trees. Spaces are narrow and there's very little room to maneuver. The KOA isn't much better, but would be doable. I would basically scratch Leavenworth off the list unless there are other parks that I don't know about.


----------



## eyeguy

We will try to make it this spring , wouldnâ€™t mind traveling east or south or any direction to get out of the rain







.


----------



## BigBadBrain

I'm willing but it will really depend upon the timing. My career pursuits will continue into late spring (April) and I'll be a weekend trainwreck every weekend til it's done.

We are also working on building up the vacation time for our summer foray so taking time off is problematic too.

Still, I'd like to keep the possibility open.

BBB


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Count us in....


----------



## ARzark

We're in as well. Any time or location is fine for us, just need planning time!


----------



## lizardog

Count us in...we are up for camping anytime!!!!


----------



## Y-Guy

Always up for camping but just depends on schedules and drive time for us.


----------



## chetlenox

We are in as well. Had a ball at the Ft. Stevens shindig last year...

Chet.


----------



## snsgraham

We are in as well.
Same disclaimer, we just need some time to plan our vacations.

I did mention to DW that it would be really nice to camp somewhere warm and DRY for a change. We were rained on every time we camped in '05. At least a day and a half of rain each week we were out.







Yes, dry and warm sounds good to us!

Scott


----------



## jnk36jnk

Having spent new years at Beverly Beach St Park, near Newport, Or, (three days in RAIN,








) camping in sunshine would be nice. We made Outbackers rally, 1, 2 and 3, so will try to make this one, number 4


----------



## PDX_Doug

Just tossing out an idea...

How would everybody feel about Tumalo State Park (just north of Bend) on the weekend of May 20th?

Tumalo is a beautiful park, and there are gobs of things to do in the area. Location might be a little easier than the coast for our East side friends.

Anyway, just a starting point for place and time.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Sounds good to me Doug!


----------



## ARzark

Sounds fantastic! We have wanted to explore that area, so count us in!
Let's hope for warm and sunny sunny sunny


----------



## Foxfam Outbacker

We're IN! We have yet to winterize - brought the New Year in safe inside our Outback on the Oregon Coast!

Tumalo is great - however limited number of spaces (together). We also like Cove Palisades State Park - Deschutes River campground (the coyotes are great to listen too)- again the concern would be availablity?


----------



## PDX_Doug

I just checked Tumalo for the weekend in question, and at this time it is wide open.
It sounds like we are getting good response for this idea (Tumalo S.P. weekend of May 20th)... Any dissenters?

I will try to contact the regulars and see if we have a good concensus, then we can get busy making reservations while the getting is good!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Just a bump to keep this in view...


----------



## tdvffjohn

Just a bump to help Doug........................and my count


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Whereever...whenever.

May 20th would be nice as we could de-winterize the Outback and get all ready for Memorial Day Weekend

FoxFamily never winterized AND camped on New Year Eve...you guys rock!!


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> May 20th would be nice as we could de-winterize the Outback and get all ready for Memorial Day Weekend


What? By May 20th I hope to have 3-4 trips under my belt


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> May 20th would be nice as we could de-winterize the Outback and get all ready for Memorial Day Weekend
> 
> 
> 
> What? By May 20th I hope to have 3-4 trips under my belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]71414[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Only problem is I'd leave some HUGE trenchs in my parents backyard if I tried to get my trailer out 3-4 times (meaning 8 trips in/out) before May.

I do have a 4x4 SUV and I'm sure I could pull it out of all that mud, but I have a feeling the gate would be lock for good upon my return..m


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

We're up for this. If it's a go, I want to make reservations soon since we need a large site for the USS Raptor! When I checked a couple of days ago, it looked like loop C was the only one available.

So is this a go? Should I make my reservation?

Looking forward to camping with you all again!

Sandi


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, it is good to see we are trying to plan ahead. But, I just went onto the Oregon State Parks Reservation site and there are only 9 full hook up sites available in all of Tumalo the weekend we are looking at. So, Ihave no problem with camping with no hook ups but some other people might think that would create an issue. Just wanted to let everyone know. If we are going to do this we had better get our reservations in, like right now!!! Jodi


----------



## PDX_Doug

I have been taking a closer look myself, and not only are there a limited number of spaces, they tend to be on the small side. I apologize for not looking at that closer before making the proposal. shy

That said, I am now looking at LaPine State Park. It's a few miles further down the road, but not too bad (another 30 minutes maybe?). They have a lot more in the way of spaces, and some really BIG (Raptor size) spaces. The middle loop looks best, and appears to be wide open at this time.









So, what do you think guys...

*LaPine S.P. on the weekend of May 20th?*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Looks like plenty of room








Let's do this! Is everyone ready?

Thanks Doug & Jodi for the course correction!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Well, after seriously looking at the location, date and time, Y-Guy and I have decided that we won't be able to make it after all. Since it's the weekend before Memorial Day (and we plan on going quad riding Memorial Day Weekend) and the time that it would take us to get to either location - a good 5 hours at least (pulling the Raptor), just will be too much too close together. If it was a week or two earlier - we wouldn't have a problem hauling that far since we would have a weekend home in between.

I hope you're planning goes well and the rally works out for a lot of folks.

Happy Camping!!!

Sandi


----------



## PDX_Doug

Anybody have a problem with a week earlier (May 12-14)?









Nothing is etched in stone, quite yet.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

We don't have a problem with either week end. Did you look at Lake Billy Chinook? It would cut at least an hour off the driving time for those coming down from the north, as opposed to LaPine State Park.


----------



## PDX_Doug

jnk36jnk

I have not looked at Billy Chinook yet.
I kind of skipped it as it is usually so crowded.
Will take a look and see what it might have to offer.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

A week earlier would probably be better for us and closer is always good to.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I did some checking of Billy Chinook, and I think it would be difficult (another size challenged layout).

Here is another thought...

If people are willing to go primitive, we could look at the group sites at the Deschutes River Recreation Area. It is right off I-84 about 10 miles east of The Dalles. A very pretty park on the Deschutes but there are not a lot of activities outside the campground. When we stayed before, it seemed pretty well protected from the gorge winds, but the 3:00AM freight train is an experience to be missed (I think he blows his horn right as he is passing the campground on purpose







).

Anyway, they have a cluster of four group sites. Each site allows 5 RV's, and depending on need we could take all of them. The rub is, they are all primitive (no hookups).

I guess the main advantage to this site is location. It is no harder to get to from Portland or Seattle than Fort Stevens, but is way more practical for the Eastsiders.

Just a thought.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## chetlenox

Doug,

We've camped at the Deschutes Rec area several times, it's great. My wife loves to fly-fish, so we've been there several times. The group areas are very nice on the South side of the park, I've wanted to camp there myself.

Chet.


----------



## eyeguy

We had reservations last March at La Pine, when I made the reservations I was told that they shut the H20 off for the winter. They have water available to fill your tank, so maybe no big deal. Also we ended up going to the Deschutes River Recreation Area instead, because it was snowing heavy on the pass with packed snow on the hwy. I can remember many years that we have gotten snow in March. If we go to central Oregon might want to go later as opposed to earlier. Deschutes is a nice park, we would enjoy going there again. Memaloose State Park is great as well, plenty of full hook ups, but not open until March 18th It doesnâ€™t matter much to us either area is great







I just want to go camping!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Darren,

How is Memaloose for wind?

Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Doug we stayed at Memaloose with our first rally. Its not bad, its right on the freeway so sites near it can be loud. Sites we had were a bit on the hill, but I can't complain about it. We headed out on Saturday to to Falls. For the length of time we have and for the distance its a fair comparison. Another spot to consider, if there are spaces, is Silver Falls near Salem.


----------



## eyeguy

I was just reading this again and realized I must need glasses,







I thought you were talking about the March 20th thatâ€™s what I get for not looking at a calendar. Guess we donâ€™t have to worry about snow in May!









Now that I am on the same page as everyone else. I agree with Y-Guys wife an earlier weekend would be better for us as well. We have reservations at Memaloose Thursday through Monday of the Memorial day weekend. We too could use a weekend at home before setting out again.

As for the wind at Memaloose itâ€™s not too bad; it is the Gorge however. Iâ€™m not sure that itâ€™s any worse than Deschutes; I have only stayed there once. I have been going to Memaloose every Memorial weekend for the last 15 years straight. Always have a good time and most years have had good weather. The sites up by the freeway are not great, the sites by the river have great views however there is still the ever present train noise, but again itâ€™s the Gorge. I have yet to find a place in the Gorge with no wind or trains. Then again I used to windsurf so I have spent more time looking for the wind then avoiding it.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Steve,

Silver Falls is a great park, we usually use it as our first trip 'shake down' cruise, since it is close to home. It would seem to me though, that it would be a longer trip for you than LaPine?

I would be fine with Memaloose as well if it is suitable. Have never been there myself, so I will leave that to those of you with experience.









Still have not heard much from most of you Eastsiders (Camper Andy, V-Dub, Sexy Momma, etc.). Are you guys interested at all? Or are we going through all these motions for naught?









Also, earlier week works OK for us. Shannon may have a work conflict, but we will not know about that for awhile. It is also - in case no one has noticed - Mother's Day weekend. Is this an issue? Personally, I think that could be fun.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

It is about the same, though no passes, its all Interstate driving.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Just checked on Silver Falls and it seems to have plenty of sites still available. Since we haven't heard from any other east siders, I would hate for you all to plan the rally that's not necessarily a good campground but more convienient for us in case for some reason we aren't able to make it. I would feel horrible. So Y-Guy and my advice (yes we have talked about it







), would be to pick a rally site that is convenient to the majority and if we can swing it, we will. Right now we would like to attend if it's an earlier weekend. We are willing to make a bit of a drive if need be.

So that's our 2 cents worth.

Sandi


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Still have not heard much from most of you Eastsiders (Camper Andy, V-Dub, Sexy Momma, etc.). Are you guys interested at all? Or are we going through all these motions for naught?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]71943[/snapback]​


Hey, Professor. Thanks for thinking of us folks in the East - didn't know ya' cared







Would love to come, but I think it may be a little far, even for a 4-day weekend.


----------



## PDX_Doug

action *ATTENTION, PACIFIC NORTHWEST OUTBACKERS!* action

I have added another thread with a survey of possible rally dates and locations. If you are serious about attending, a vote in the poll would sure help us pin this thing down!

The survey can be found here (yeah, it's a Clicky Thing!).

Thanks,
Doug

(P.S.: Am I getting to be a pain-in-the-a** about these things yet? shy )


----------



## snsgraham

Silver Falls would be 220 miles for us, we would most likely try and use this get together as a jumping off point for going on to the dunes or something like that.

We are still looking good...

Scott


----------



## vdub

> Still have not heard much from most of you Eastsiders (Camper Andy, V-Dub, Sexy Momma, etc.).


Well, I can't speak for the rest of them, Doug, but you may have noticed that I haven't even been very active on the forum as late. We are in the middle of trying to retire; selling one house, buying another, moving furniture to kids, getting the finances squared away, packing up an entire household, etc, etc. We are always interested in a rally, but we don't want to influence what you guys plan since we simply don't know if we would be able to attend. Believe Andy said something similar early on, but not certain. I do know that, at least for this spring, if the rally is on the wet side of the mountains, we probably wouldn't go -- just to much driving to likely camp in the rain. If on the dry side, then we would be more apt to attend, but again, we have a lot of outside forces working on us at the moment.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Silver Falls St Park is maybe 30 miles tops from here. I think it's safe to say we can make it that far.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Just a bump


----------



## PDX_Doug

bump


----------



## PDX_Doug

Another idea (just to confuse things more!







), what about some of the private RV parks such as Kah-Nee-Ta or Crooked River Ranch?

I have no experience with any of these, so I do not now how appropriate they may or may not be. Do they take reservations? Anybody stayed at one (or more) and have personal observations regarding suitability?









Or maybe some of the primative areas that do not take reservations. Would that be risky if a dozen or more Outbacks decended on such a campground at one time? I would hate to see anyone turned away for lack of room!

Just a thought.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> .... Would that be risky if a dozen or more Outbacks decended on such a campground at one time? [snapback]72515[/snapback]​


Doug, Doug, Doug. A dozen or more Outbacks decending on ANYTHING is risky!







(Just helpin' ya' keep this bumped







)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Another idea (just to confuse things more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), what about some of the private RV parks such as Kah-Nee-Ta or Crooked River Ranch?
> 
> I have no experience with any of these, so I do not now how appropriate they may or may not be. Do they take reservations? Anybody stayed at one (or more) and have personal observations regarding suitability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe some of the primative areas that do not take reservations. Would that be risky if a dozen or more Outbacks decended on such a campground at one time? I would hate to see anyone turned away for lack of room!
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]72515[/snapback]​


Kah-Nee-Ta or Crooked River Ranch sound great!

I'm the king of primative camping and I can't think of any spot that we could get 20-25 Outbacks in for sure.


----------



## PDX_Shannon

Hi there! I have been watching this thread and hearing about it from Pdx_Doug. I say May 5-7 at Memaloose.








Pdx_Shannon


----------



## snsgraham

_"I'm the king of primative camping and I can't think of any spot that we could get 20-25 Outbacks in for sure."_
Jim,
That must be where the Quadrasteer comes in very handily, yes? We do the dry camping thing 99.9% of the time and it can be tight getting around trees and other obstacles.
Shoot, I've been camping since I was a kid and the first time we ever were hooked up to full hookups was last fall at the Fall Outbackers Rally. That was just weird! Did not feel right to be able to just let the water run....and run.... Felt good in the shower though!









Scott


----------



## ARzark

PDX_Shannon said:


> Hi there! I have been watching this thread and hearing about it from Pdx_Doug. I say May 5-7 at Memaloose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pdx_Shannon
> [snapback]72616[/snapback]​


Ya know, Memaloose looks like a pretty nice park with some decent sites. Never been there, but the pictures look good!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

snsgraham said:


> _"I'm the king of primative camping and I can't think of any spot that we could get 20-25 Outbacks in for sure."_
> Jim,
> That must be where the Quadrasteer comes in very handily, yes? We do the dry camping thing 99.9% of the time and it can be tight getting around trees and other obstacles.
> Shoot, I've been camping since I was a kid and the first time we ever were hooked up to full hookups was last fall at the Fall Outbackers Rally. That was just weird! Did not feel right to be able to just let the water run....and run.... Felt good in the shower though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]72678[/snapback]​


Yes the Quadrasteer is a HUGE benefit when navigating trees, ruts, stumps, bolders, etc...









Too funny about your "first time with full hookups" story. During the Spring NW Rally last year at Fort Stevens was the first time we ever has full hookups too! I had no idea how to use the water! It just kept coming and coming....no conservation! And the lights were so BRIGHT...


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Oregon_Camper said:


> And the lights were so BRIGHT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]72822[/snapback]​


And if you opt to use your fresh water tank with full hookups like we always do (instead of the city water connection) you'll notice the water pump has more motivation as well!

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug

Bump...


----------



## tdvffjohn

de Bump


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Just as a matter of courtesy, can we limit bumps to one a day instead of one every 90 to 120 minutes? Bumping is prohibited by the terms of use, but we've all done it. It would be nice if it was kept to a minimum.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Just as a matter of courtesy, can we limit bumps to one a day instead of one every 90 to 120 minutes? Bumping is prohibited by the terms of use, but we've all done it. It would be nice if it was kept to a minimum.


Randy,

I am just trying to keep these PNW Rally threads in front of the people that need to be seeing them - and hopefully giving timely feedback - so that we can get this thing resolved. I would never bump just for the sake of bumping.

And, yes, my name IS Doug.

Happy Trails


----------



## PDX_Doug

Well guys...

I guess it is 'Stick A Flag In The Sand' time!

The poll did nothing to build the kind of concensous I was hoping might emerge. Based on the people that responded we ended up with as even a distribution of choices as is possible with nine votes.

Date wise we had:
April 21-23 = 2 votes
April 28-30 = 3 votes
May 5-7 = 2 votes
May 12-14 = 2 votes

Locations:
Ft. Stevens = 1 vote
Silver Falls = 2 votes
Memaloose = 2 votes
Deschutes = 2 votes
La Pine = 2 votes

Additionally, I looked at a couple of other places (Kah-Nee-Ta and Crooked River Ranch).

Based on all the information and opinions available, I have narrowed down to what I believe is the best time and place available to us. Factors included travel time & distance, school restrictions, weather and site qualifications. I have done my best to remove my own preferences and biases from the equation, and make a fair and reasoned choice.

And the winner is...

(See my next post!







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

*THE OFFICIAL SPRING 2006 PACIFIC NORTHWEST OUTBACKERS RALLY*

*DESCHUTES RIVER STATE RECREATION AREA*

_*APRIL 28-30, 2006*_

This is a very scenic park at the confluence of the Deschutes and Columbia rivers.
The area offers a number of activities ranging from fishing, hiking, and horseback riding to attractions such as the Maryhill Museum just across the river. The park web page is here.

Location wise, the park is 100 miles East of Portland off I-84 (This is the exact same distance from Portland to Ft. Stevens, just the opposite direction). Hopefully, this location will put the rally within striking distance of some of our East Side Friends.

I have reserved the four group camp sites (A,B,C & D) in 'G' Loop. It should be noted that these are primitive sites with no hookups. There is one water source, and each of the four quadrants offers a single group fire pit and picnic tables. Dump facilities are available at Memaloose Park to the West.

We will be limited to a maximum of 20 trailers and 100 people. Having reserved the entire group area, we will not have to worry as much about bothering (or being bothered by) other campers.

OK, here is the leap of faith part... As this is a group camp area, there are no individual reservations. I have made the reservations in my name and paid in full for the weekend ($344.00). All you need to do is let me know (E-mail or PM) you will be coming and we can settle up at the rally. If we can get the number of families we had at the last spring rally, that will work out to about $23.00/Family for the weekend (not bad!).

So folks, we are on our way! Whoo Hoo!

We're going camping!, We're going camping!....

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Doug I just need to confirm that it doesn't conflict with anything at work and then you can count us in!

For anyone that needs power, I am more than happy to bring along our portable Yamaha Generator. BBB didn't you need power?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We're in!!!


----------



## ARzark

Hey hey hey... Looks like we're camping!
Doug, you've done it again! What would we do without you?









We'll bring along our Honda generator as well and would be happy to pass it along for a battery recharge. Let's hope for some sunny sunny sunny sunny

Can any of our friends North of the border make this one??


----------



## snsgraham

Pretty sure we would be in for this, count us in.
I have one of the Honda 3000 watt generators that someone could tie into if needed as well.

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug

I, for one, would love to see this become an 'International Rally'!









Come on down!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

Something came up during the last week for us for the final 2 weeks of April. I am not sure if we are going to able to make it.









Funny thing is that it has to do with supporting 8 or so RV's visiting locally. I don't think they have outbacks though.

I should know more in the coming month or so as plans tend to change...

So a ... maybe


----------



## PDX_Doug

OK BlueWedge...

Am I going to have to sit you down and have that 'Priorities' talk with you again?









Hope you will be able to make it,
Doug


----------



## chetlenox

Doug,

That time is good, the spot is good (we've been there several times), and it's close to home. You can count us in...

Chet.


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, Count us in Doug. I had to give up a trip to SLC for a scrapbook convention for this event so we need to make it better than all the rest!!! Obviously our priorities are in the right place.







What does everyone think of a Mexican theme for our potluck. Everybody would bring some delight from south of the border, unless the general populace wants to stick with the tried and true BBQ/potluck. At anyrate, we (including flamingos) will be there. jodi


----------



## Y-Guy

Weekend looks clear to me, count us in.

Can I BBQ refried beans


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Weekend looks clear to me, count us in.
> 
> Can I BBQ refried beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]73733[/snapback]​


You can do just about anything you want Y-Guy as you'll be camping!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

jnk36jnk said:


> What does everyone think of a Mexican theme for our potluck. Everybody would bring some delight from south of the border


I, for one, am all for anything that includes good food. And in my book, Mexican is definitely good food!

Hey Steve, maybe afterwards we can re-enact the campfire scene from Blazing Saddles!... OK, maybe that is not such a good idea.









Speaking of Flamingos... Maybe a contest for 'Best' campsite decorations? I am not talking just the pre-requisite 'Festive Holiday Lights' here - I'm talking really gaudy?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Body shots! Er... uhm... I mean Margaritas! And fajitas!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oh! I got a feeling this is going to be a rally to remember!








That is, if any of us can remember it!









Yee Haw!
Doug


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y-Guy said:


> Weekend looks clear to me, count us in.
> 
> Can I BBQ refried beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]73733[/snapback]​


Oh please don't babe - unless you can find someone elses trailer to sleep in. I guess I better bring a tent for him "just in case."

Sandi


----------



## LarryTheOutback

We are IN









This will be the last trip before our "Land Cruise" so it will be a shakedown for the soon to arrive LT tires and sway control.

See you all there!

Ed


----------



## CamperAndy

Y Guy said:


> Y-Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend looks clear to me, count us in.
> 
> Can I BBQ refried beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]73733[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please don't babe - unless you can find someone elses trailer to sleep in. I guess I better bring a tent for him "just in case."
> 
> Sandi
> [snapback]73766[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

He can always sleep with the ATV's in the toy box!


----------



## snsgraham

Lets see now...barbequed refried beans and tequila??








Sounds like a Mel Brooks screen play in the works.

I will bring the video camera and a hazmat suit.









Scott


----------



## Y-Guy

Ok did a quick scan of NW folks, I am sure I missed folks. But here is a list.

*Confirmed:*
PDX_Doug & PDX_Shannon (Wagon master)
chetlenox
jnk36jnk
LarryTheOutback
Oregon_Camper
snsgraham
WAcamper
Y-Guy & Y Guy's Wife

*Unconfirmed:*
2outbacks
BigBadBrain
CamperAndy
camptoddski
Crismon4
Foxfam Outbacker
jodynbarry
NWcamper2
[email protected]
Roloaddict
vdub
DANJOGAVINMO
eyeguy
Oregon_Family
Sexy Momma
scottland

*Can't Make it:*
BlueWedge

Thanks Doug updated the list, figured if Rennerbee comes by they probably won't camp with us.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Looks like we should fill that group camp up nicely!









BTW, if we do exceed 20 families, there are other sites available in the park at this time (although they may not last long).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Steve,

You should let's not forget the following for the possibles list:

DANJOGAVINMO
eyeguy
Oregon_Family
Navy Outbacker (Did they leave the area?)








Rennerbee (I know they sold their Outback, but we are close enough they might drop by)








Sexy Momma
scottland

I know a lot of these people are not real active on the forum, so I guess we should get an E-mail or PM out to everybody, just to be sure they are aware.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

CamperAndy said:


> Y Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y-Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend looks clear to me, count us in.
> 
> Can I BBQ refried beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]73733[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please don't babe - unless you can find someone elses trailer to sleep in. I guess I better bring a tent for him "just in case."
> 
> Sandi
> [snapback]73766[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can always sleep with the ATV's in the toy box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]73772[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

That will STILL be too close if he has BBQ refried beans!

Sandi


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y Guy said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y-Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend looks clear to me, count us in.
> 
> Can I BBQ refried beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]73733[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please don't babe - unless you can find someone elses trailer to sleep in. I guess I better bring a tent for him "just in case."
> 
> Sandi
> [snapback]73766[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can always sleep with the ATV's in the toy box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]73772[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will STILL be too close if he has BBQ refried beans!
> 
> Sandi
> [snapback]73933[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

That bad, eh?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

PDX_Doug said:


> Y Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y-Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend looks clear to me, count us in.
> 
> Can I BBQ refried beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]73733[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please don't babe - unless you can find someone elses trailer to sleep in. I guess I better bring a tent for him "just in case."
> 
> Sandi
> [snapback]73766[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can always sleep with the ATV's in the toy box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]73772[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will STILL be too close if he has BBQ refried beans!
> 
> Sandi
> [snapback]73933[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That bad, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]73959[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

No not really. Actually it's the snoring I've got to watch out for!

(me thinks I better be quiet or I'm going to get into a lot of trouble!)

Sandi


----------



## CamperAndy

Not a 100% but it is a very good possibility that the "Jackson House on Wheels" will make it to the rally now that it has moved east some. The only problem will be my two High school boys. One will have baseball (Varsity this season as a Jr) and the other one will have lacrosse (Freshman team).

So when do you think you can trust teen aged boys to spend two nights at home alone without worrying that they will not burn the house down or end up having the cops called.


----------



## PDX_Doug

CamperAndy said:


> So when do you think you can trust teen aged boys to spend two nights at home alone without worrying that they will not burn the house down or end up having the cops called.


Boys? No problem!

I am the third of three boys (no sisters) in my family, and I can swear we never caught the house on fire.... OK, never actually burned it down!









As far as the police are concerned, hey, we were never indicted! So drop it, OK?









Now girls on the other hand....









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

CamperAndy said:


> So when do you think you can trust teen aged boys to spend two nights at home alone without worrying that they will not burn the house down or end up having the cops called.


Give them a financial incentive to take care of the house and to be safe and stay out of trouble.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Not sure Andy, bringing up memories of when you were that age. Sometimes there is nothing scarier with kids then thinking they are doing exactly what you did at that age and your parents knew nothing.









John


----------



## PDX_Doug

Questions for attendees...

Do you feel we need to pre-assign, or pre-claim spots within the group camp area? Or, are you all comfortable with a 'First come, first served' approach?

Also, aside from the potluck (that's a given), do we want to plan any organized 'events'? And is their anyone out there willing to take that on? We really didn't do anything at the last fall rally, and it was fine, but the show Steve and Brian put together last spring was a hoot! Maybe this year they can even get the 'Magic Fire' to work!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Doug,

On the sites, we may need to consider size requirements. Not sure what the site specs are. Y-Guy will need some space and maneuverability, same for us and jodynbarry if they can make it. Not sure if there are other fivers out there attending??

Jeff


----------



## Y-Guy

Doug I'm fine with first come first serve, only concern is getting the USS Raptor into some spaces. In looking at it on Reserve America it shows the tent symbols and says back in. Do we know if RV's are allowed? I assume we are fine, just checking.

On a side note I'm willing to talk to Russ Dean RV to see if they can give out any door prizes, just curious how many attending bought from Russ Dean - that may make a difference to them.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jeff,

I guess I will have to take a run up there in the next couple of weeks to check it out. My impression - and recollection - is that it is just a big open area with no defined sites. The park map shows spaces around the perimeter, and that is going to be the best way to do it, from an accessibility aspect.

98 Days And Counting!
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> Do we know if RV's are allowed? I assume we are fine, just checking.


Steve,

Yes, we can have up to five RV's in each of the quadrants of the area (and at this time, we have the whole thing). If we get into a situation of having more than 20 families (pause for a moment here, while I ponder that thought!







), there is another area, immediately to the North that is technically closed (opens on May 1st), that I bet we could charm our way into!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, As usual I will be more than happy to coordinate the Mexican BBQ. My thought was Mexican side dishes and bbq steak, chicken or whatever you bring for your family. This, of course, requires folks to bring their BBQ's. I also thought the idea of decorating your "yard" area (ie., think flamingos, potted fake flowers, cheesy) would be fun. I would be more than happy to come up with some sort of prizes for participants. It would also be nice to have Tshirts, again, if someone is up to that. I think a campfire program would be great fun, especially for families with kids. But I am not inclined to volunteer to be in charge of that. What about a family talent show? When I went to Y Camp at Spirit Lake we always had skits put on by the various cabins. Y-Guy, you should be an expert at that, right??? Doug, do you know if the group camping area comes with picnic tables and fire pits? You might want to check that out. My other buring question is, are there showers? Not that I mind unwashed bodies, but....







Jodi


----------



## snsgraham

The first come first parked is a good thing, they had assigned us to a huge site in Fort Stevens which were able to trade for a smaller one. We would just have to keep in mind the "larger" TT will need manuevering room.

Easy going bunch I think we are!

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy

PDX_Doug said:


> Yes, we can have up to five RV's in each of the quadrants of the area


Good deal, just checking. Doug do you know if the water spigot has a hose attachment for filling up tanks? (I know I'm pushing my luck but though you might be the oracle or something similar and be all knowing and all seeing











jnk36jnk said:


> My other buring question is, are there showers? Not that I mind unwashed bodies, but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodi


Showers? Hello Outback? Did you remove your shower?


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, RULE # 23, Not allowed to take showers if we are not hooked up (ie., dry camping)!!! Hence the name, DRY camping. Must conserve water, grey water tank space, etc., etc. Per DH. j


----------



## Y-Guy

Humm what are the other 1-22 rules?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> do you know if the water spigot has a hose attachment for filling up tanks?


Just a guess here, but most spigots I have seen are threaded for a hose, so I would guess so. We may have to hook all our hoses together to reach though!











Y-Guy said:


> I know I'm pushing my luck but though you might be the oracle or something similar and be all knowing and all seeingÂ


Steve, I don't think you are pushing your luck at all, Us Oracles appreciate - and more importantly to you, remember - those displaying a healthy dose of respect!











jnk36jnk said:


> My other buring question is, are there showers?Â Not that I mind unwashed bodies, but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Jodi


Yes, Jodi, there are showers in the campground, just not in our area. A fact Y-Guy might be wise to remember, if Mrs. Y-Guy is to be believed!









EDIT: Opps, Looks like I spoke too soon! The park map confirms the restrooms I remembered, but no indication of showers, so... But, hey, if worse comes to worse, we will have the Deschutes river right out back!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy

Any chance to get real location information, say GPS coordinates and you can look at the campground from Google Earth.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> ....(snip)....
> But, hey, if worse comes to worse, we will have the Deschutes river right out back!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]74200[/snapback]​


Did you toss that pun in on purpose Doug?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

CamperAndy said:


> Any chance to get real location information, say GPS coordinates and you can look at the campground from Google Earth.
> [snapback]74201[/snapback]​


Your wish is my command...

Lat.: 45.634315 N
Long.: -120.908132 W


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....(snip)....
> But, hey, if worse comes to worse, we will have the Deschutes river right out back!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]74200[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Did you toss that pun in on purpose Doug?
> [snapback]74219[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I would love to take credit for that one,
but to do so would be wrong









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doug,

I think I found the site on Google Earth, but it appear the map is a bit outdated, as most of the campground looks like grass.

Entire Area









Half of the Campground









Just our area









Does this look correct to you?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jim,

Looks like you have the right area, and yes it is a big grass field. Sure looks tight though for 20 Outbacks!







I think in reality it is bigger than it looks.

I am going to try to get up there in the next couple of weekends and scope it out.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I thought it looked rather small....let us know the situation after you check it out.


----------



## chetlenox

The Deschutes Rec campground definitely doesn't have showers. No dumpsite either. But your valid campsite decal lets you dump at any Oregon state park, so we usually dump at Memaloose on the way home.

That being said, don't let the lack of showers and dump station scare you. That's what these nice trailer's tanks are for. This park is really nice, we've stayed there several times and love it.

Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Chet,

Have you ever paid any attention to the group area we will be in, size wise?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

chetlenox said:


> The Deschutes Rec campground definitely doesn't have showers. No dumpsite either. But your valid campsite decal lets you dump at any Oregon state park, so we usually dump at Memaloose on the way home.
> 
> That being said, don't let the lack of showers and dump station scare you. That's what these nice trailer's tanks are for. This park is really nice, we've stayed there several times and love it.
> 
> Chet.
> [snapback]74477[/snapback]​


I'm in no way concerned about the black/grey tanks. What I'm curious about is how/if we can get 20 Outbacks into that space. Looks small from the Google Earth pictures I posted. What are your thoughts on getting this many of us in that area?


----------



## chetlenox

Doug,

Yeah, I've seen group area down on the South side of the park, but I'm pretty light on the details. Actually, I think there are a couple of group areas. If we only get one, I don't think it would work for 15-20 trailers. But if we get the entire group area, I think it could work. Sorry I can't speak to it more specifically, I just never paid much attention (never figured I would need it for a "group", go figure).

Chet.


----------



## chetlenox

I took a look and compared the Oregon State park map for Deschutes river to Google Earth. Assuming we have the entire G-Loop for the rally (that is the only one listed as "RV camping", we have the following area marked in white to use:










For reference, the three trailers in there right now are 35, 30, and 32 feet as measured using the Google Earth measuring tool. So those are pretty ballpark for our Outbacks with the rear slides out.

If you want to see the PDF of the group sites, go to:

http://www.oregonstateparks.org/images/pdf/deschutes_map.pdf

So my personal estimate, just based on this pic, is that we could probably fit 10 trailers in there. But I think Doug will be a better judge in person when he goes in a week or two. I've actually been considering heading out there in the next few weeks, so maybe I could check it out if he doesn't end up going...

Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Chet,

We do have the entire 'G' loop area. If you look at the way the 'sites' are laid out on the park map, they pack them in pretty tight. For sure, we will not have the kind of elbow room we have had in the past, but hey, were family, right?

The area to the immediate North (the right side of your picture) is listed as an overflow area for larger RV's. It is closed when we are there, but opens May 1st (the day after we leave). It is my hope that they will allow us to use it if the need arises. I will talk to the ranger about that when I go up there.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## chetlenox

If you've got that overflow area, I'll bet we are golden. As for stacking folks in, I doubt anybody will mind. I mean, a rally isn't really a typical camping trip. Hopefully we could keep some sort of middle "group area" to mingle (maybe a firepit?).

Cet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

chetlenox said:


> If you've got that overflow area, I'll bet we are golden. As for stacking folks in, I doubt anybody will mind. I mean, a rally isn't really a typical camping trip. Hopefully we could keep some sort of middle "group area" to mingle (maybe a firepit?).
> 
> Cet.
> [snapback]74559[/snapback]​


chetlenox...if you want a firepit, I can show you how to create the king of all firepits...complete with seats, backrest and chimney. Simply load wood from the front or if you want a roaring fire, load it from the top.


----------



## PDX_Doug

So Jim...

Just how long does it take to dig that thing?
Do you double up with a Track-Hoe behind the Outback?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Takes about a 6 pack between two guys...









It's a tradition now...we've been working on the standard version for about 4 years and keep trying to add something new and improved each year.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

There's a panorama posted on the park web site called "A Group Tent Camp" posted here

Unknown exactly what "loop" it is, but it gave me a better idea of what we are getting into. It looks great! Outback clearances are a bit tight (except for Doug's flipped trailer  but we should all make it unless it's muddy.

No problem with showers. As Doug said, we're all family









See you all there!

Ed


----------



## CamperAndy

LarryTheOutback said:


> Unknown exactly what "loop" it is, but it gave me a better idea of what we are getting into. It looks great! Outback clearances are a bit tight (except for Doug's flipped trailer  but we should all make it unless it's muddy.
> 
> Ed
> [snapback]74596[/snapback]​


Looks like the 360 degree picture was taken just to the south of the access to the group area. If you look at the overhead shot that is outlined it would be middle left of the outlined section.


----------



## PDX_Doug

LarryTheOutback said:


> There's a panorama posted on the park web site called "A Group Tent Camp" posted here


From some of the visual cues I could pick up on, this indeed is our group site (Loop 'G'). Looks plenty big in this picture!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

I talked with the park manager, and he assures me that the area we have will be plenty large enough for our needs. In fact, if the need arises, we would have room to fit a couple more in than the 20 unit limit.

As far as overflowing into the area to the immediate North, he does not seem as willing to be flexible as we have been spoiled with at Ft. Stevens, but did not rule it out either. I did get the impression that he will work with us as we arrive, but is not inclined to promise anything in advance.

Bottom line, I think we will be good to go!









Man, I can hardly wait!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

Bump......................................







only kidding.

Have you started plans for the 07 summer rally yet??? I am planning on heading west next summer for a few weeks.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tdvffjohn said:


> Bump......................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only kidding.
> 
> Have you started plans for the 07 summer rally yet??? I am planning on heading west next summer for a few weeks.
> 
> John
> [snapback]75590[/snapback]​


Doug will start the PNW Fally Rally thread the day we get back from the Spring Rally...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug will start the PNW Fally Rally thread the day we get back from the Spring Rally...


That is, unless I pass the Scepter on to someone else...like, say...Jim!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

"Negative Ghost Rider...the pattern is full". How could I sleep at night knowing I took that from you? I say it is yours until the day you don't own an Outback















[snapback]75985[/snapback]​[/quote]

Whew- that means we'll never have to be wagon master - you know with the USS Raptor and all.

Sandi


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doug will start the PNW Fally Rally thread the day we get back from the Spring Rally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is, unless I pass the Scepter on to someone else...like, say...Jim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]75761[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Negative Ghost Rider...the pattern is full". How could I sleep at night knowing I took that from you? I say it is yours until the day you don't own an Outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]75985[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

*FOR SALE*
'05 28RS-DS Outback
Serious mods, for serious campers
Significant rally history
Inquire within...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doug will start the PNW Fally Rally thread the day we get back from the Spring Rally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is, unless I pass the Scepter on to someone else...like, say...Jim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]75761[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

"Negative Ghost Rider...the pattern is full". How could I sleep at night knowing I took that from you? I say it is yours until the day you don't own an Outback


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sorry for the bump, I just needed to get this in front of the PNW Outbackers again.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

Last count I saw was 8, so it does not look like space will be an issue. Were all of those attending the last two Fort Stevens rally's and those residing on the dry side sent an e-mail?


----------



## PDX_Doug

jnk36jnk said:


> Last count I saw was 8, so it does not look like space will be an issue. Were all of those attending the last two Fort Stevens rally's and those residing on the dry side sent an e-mail?
> [snapback]77504[/snapback]​


My bad Jodi! I have not done that yet. shy 
I will try to get something out in the next couple of days.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I just got email from "Foxfam Outbacker"...they are in!!!


----------



## ARzark

Just wondering how all the PNW Outbackers faired the storm?

rain rain rain rain

wind wind wind wind

We had to hook up the fiver about 8:00 last night and take it to our secured storage lot as the winds picked up. Good thing too, we live on a mountain surrounded by a canopy of trees. Needless to say, lots of debris (mostly small limbs and branches) to pick up.

We're ready for a cold nite, maybe some snow flurries (we're about 1400 feet)
and then.... can you believe it....
sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny

Sunshine and darn near 50 for the next straight week. 
Now THAT should get us all in the mood for a rally!

Hope everyone made it through the weather safe.
See you soon
Jeff


----------



## Y-Guy

No worries from the other side of the State, then again we're used to 60mph winds.

Trees? Trees? Oh those big tall things.. nope don't worry 'bout them, but the winds did clear out all the tumbleweeds. I feel sorry for the folks in Idaho though, bet there is a huge pile of them over there by now.


----------



## PDX_Doug

You know, we knew the storm was coming, but I didn't even realize it had hit!









38,000 without power around the area, and we never had a flicker. DW was just reading that they actually closed Timberline Lodge due to the blizzard conditions. I can't remember that ever happening. Kind of bummed me out though, PDX_Bobcat and myself had been planning on going up there skiing today, but had to cancel because he caught a cold. Dang! that would have been fun too!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vdub

Count us in, Doug! It's 320 miles each way (or $156 of diesel







), but what the heck, we need to do a spring shakedown anyway. We are relatively sure we will make it, but given the current state of our lives, there is always something that could come up to prevent us from going. Send me a PM with your address so I can send you a check. That way, we are covered either way and we won't be stiffing you out of any money.

So, by my count, the total is now 10.

PDX Doug 28RS-DS
OregonCamper 28RS-S
WACamper 29FBHS
SNSGraham 21RS
ChetLenox 28RSS
jnk36jnk 25RSS 
Y-guy raptor
LarryOutback 26RS
FoxFam ??
Vdub 28FRLS

Like some of the other folks, I was concerned with maneuvering space. I called the park manager and he assured me it would not be a problem. I suspect however that he is not aware of my rather dubious backing skills. I was also concerned about the potential for area to be wet or soft and getting stuck, but he said that should not be a problem either. So, we are planning on it.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Right on vdub!









I'm glad you will be able to make it! How about the rest of you guys....

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

No time in my schedule







Wish I could tho

John


----------



## snsgraham

There sure will be a large percentage of 28 foot Outbacks at this rally....how will we fit in with our little 21 footer??

April will be a busy camping month for us, all of it in Oregon though.

Scott


----------



## vdub

Yeah, I am moderately concerned about space regardless of assurances from the camp manager. I guess we'll see, huh.....


----------



## CamperAndy

vdub said:


> Count us in, Doug! It's 320 miles each way (or $156 of diesel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but what the heck, we need to do a spring shakedown anyway. We are relatively sure we will make it, but given the current state of our lives, there is always something that could come up to prevent us from going. Send me a PM with your address so I can send you a check. That way, we are covered either way and we won't be stiffing you out of any money.
> 
> So, by my count, the total is now 10.
> 
> PDX Doug 28RS-DS
> OregonCamper 28RS-S
> WACamper 29FBHS
> SNSGraham 21RS
> ChetLenox 28RSS
> jnk36jnk 25RSS
> Y-guy raptor
> LarryOutback 26RS
> FoxFam ??
> Vdub 28FRLS
> 
> Like some of the other folks, I was concerned with maneuvering space. I called the park manager and he assured me it would not be a problem. I suspect however that he is not aware of my rather dubious backing skills. I was also concerned about the potential for area to be wet or soft and getting stuck, but he said that should not be a problem either. So, we are planning on it.
> [snapback]78871[/snapback]​


You missed me Vdub, whats up with that? It is about 95% for the Jackson family to be there but we may be missing our boys as the rally will impact HS Baseball and Lacrosse.


----------



## PDX_Doug

vdub said:


> Yeah, I am moderately concerned about space regardless of assurances from the camp manager. I guess we'll see, huh.....
> [snapback]79332[/snapback]​


vdub,

As far as space is concerned, we have a couple of cards up our sleeve.

First, the ranger assures me that even though the area is 'limited' to 20 RV's, there is actually room for more.

Second, there is a fair amount of extra parking in the immediate vicinity (just across the road). If we need to park some of the TV's in those spaces, I don't think it would be a huge issue, and that would open up a lot of space.

Third, there is another RV area to the immediate North. It is techinically closed until May 1st (the day after we leave). The park manager expressed some willingness to consider overflow into that area, based on what we know as we get closer. In any case, we know no one else will be reserving the space during our weekend.

At this point, however, we are far from filling the area we currently have, so I am not going to worry about it too much for awhile.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vdub

I guess I did miss you, Andy. I read your posts, but didn't see a firm commit. It'll be good to see you again!


----------



## PDX_Doug

vdub said:


> I guess I did miss you, Andy. I read your posts, but didn't see a firm commit. It'll be good to see you again!
> [snapback]79343[/snapback]​


Whew! I thought it was just me









In any case, I glad both of you guys can make it. I look forward to meeting a couple of Outbackers legends!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vdub

Legends? I think Y has the lock on that particular moniker.


----------



## Y-Guy

vdub don't worry about space, once the USS Raptor has landed we can park 2-3 Outbacks inside. Includes space for awnings, full hook up's and breakfast. No worries.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> vdub don't worry about space, once the USS Raptor has landed we can park 2-3 Outbacks inside. Includes space for awnings, full hook up's and breakfast. No worries.
> [snapback]79411[/snapback]​


Did someone say 'Breakfast'?








Count me in(side)!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> vdub don't worry about space, once the USS Raptor has landed we can park 2-3 Outbacks inside. Includes space for awnings, full hook up's and breakfast. No worries.
> [snapback]79411[/snapback]​


Could get a few on the roof too..

Question for those that have been to this site. How is the fishing? Should I bring my canoe and plan on a 1-2hr trip down the river with my boys? Either way it's a win for me (no work..fishing with my boys...wife gets some alone time)!!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Question for those that have been to this site. How is the fishing? Should I bring my canoe and plan on a 1-2hr trip down the river with my boys? Either way it's a win for me (no work..fishing with my boys...wife gets some alone time)!!
> [snapback]79472[/snapback]​


As long as you take my hubby and boys with you I think anything is game.









I'm ready to go camping!!!!!

Sandi


----------



## jnk36jnk

I've never been there either, but I'll be bringing my new kayak


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jim,

We have only stayed there one time, and did not fish, but there were a lot of people that were, and they looked to be doing pretty well. I believe chetlenox fishes there regularly, and seems pretty high on the place.

I would definitely bring the canoe, although the current might be fairly stiff at that time of year.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Yes, we have had a bit of water around here lately







but it is sunny today!!
There could be some fast water in that river this spring...

We are headed out to Pacific Beach tomorrow afternoon for the weekend. Let's hope for some more sun!!

Scott


----------



## chetlenox

If you like to fly fish, then you'll love it. It's all catch and release, but it's a great spot for it (based on all the guys I see lining the banks up the river, I'm usually either just camping at the park or chasing Chukar in the canyons above the river). I'm not much of a fisherman, but my wife really likes this spot for fly fishing.

I also agree with Doug on the capacity issue. There is lots of open area on the South end of the park, I'm sure we'll be able to find spots for everybody.

Chet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'll just play it by ear....if the weather looks good, I'll bring the canoe.


----------



## Sexy Momma

Still don't know if we'll make it Doug, but I'm tryin'!

I'll let you know for sure as soon as I can. sunny


----------



## BlueWedge

Well I pretty much confirmed that we won't make it to the Rally. We were looking forward to going









Take a lot of photos.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sorry to hear that, BlueWedge.









We will certainly take a lot of pictures... the only question is, will we get any of them posted!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Sorry to hear that, BlueWedge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will certainly take a lot of pictures... the only question is, will we get any of them posted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]81217[/snapback]​


Doug...create an account on space.msn.com and you'lll be publishing web pages in no time.

Here is a link to the one I'm doing for our house....8.5 months and counting..
















http://spaces.msn.com/tannerfamily/


----------



## ARzark

Jim,

How's the house coming along for you anyway??
Those darn contractors









Let me know if you want some sweet crown moulding to set that beauty off. You helping (and supplying beverages) = CHEAP! Always up for an Outback road trip


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Jim,
> 
> How's the house coming along for you anyway??
> Those darn contractors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want some sweet crown moulding to set that beauty off. Always up for an Outback road trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]81248[/snapback]​


Estimate is March 8th...but we're thinking the last week in March. If you use that link listed above you can scroll through months of pictures. Just below the words "photo album" you'll see a little "v"...click on that and you'll be able to pick more pictures.


----------



## ARzark

Best of luck Jim. Looks really nice!

So do we have an updated Outbacker count? I did some poking around today and there are alot of PNW Outbackers I haven't seen on here for a bit. It would be awesome if our friends North of the border could attend too!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that, BlueWedge.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will certainly take a lot of pictures... the only question is, will we get any of them posted!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]81217[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Doug...create an account on space.msn.com and you'lll be publishing web pages in no time.
> 
> Here is a link to the one I'm doing for our house....8.5 months and counting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://spaces.msn.com/tannerfamily/
> [snapback]81238[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Jim,

It's not a matter of creating a site, it's finding the time to do it all!









BTW, The house looks great!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

I figured it was getting to be about time to ask this question...

Fellow PNW Spring Rally Outbackers, is anybody interested in getting shirts (or caps, badges, whatever) for the Spring Rally?

The ones we did last year were pretty cool, and if we want to do something this year, we should probably get moving on them.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vdub

I have found that most of my shirts/hats of that nature usually end up in a box on the shelf and then thrown away 10 years later. I think I would just be content with the fun and pictures.


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, Dean and I would certainly be interested in getting t-shirts. I thought something with the Outback swoosh would be nice. Nothing fancy. We really prefer long sleeve but we aren't too picky, so just let us know the price. Jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'd be up for a hat...I have more t-shirts from work that I hardly ever wear. And I still have my awesome PNW Rally sweatshirt that BBB got us last year. Few more year and that might fetch a nice sum of money on eBay.


----------



## jim00592

I would like to find out about the northwest rally? sunny


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there Jim00etc. Asking a question like that can be very provocative to old Outbackers like us!!!. This Spring Rally will be the fourth that the PNW Outbackers have put together. A few of us have been to all of them and the rest of us have been to most of them but all of us have had a wonderful time. It is a loosely knit, semi-organized gathering of like minded folks who really love their Outback RV's. We come from different backgrounds, ages, incomes, employment etc but we all seem to enjoy the outdoors, gathering to eat and sharing our interest in those Outbacks. I know that might sound strange to some outsiders but, believe me, we all seem to hit it off and everyone goes away wanting to come back for more. We welcome anyone (we have been known to even welcome those who have crossed the line and replaced their Outback with bigger rigs), including non-Outback owners who come with friends. We certainly extend a giant invite to you and your family. Hope to see you at our Deschutes destination. Jodi


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jim,

Sorry for not getting back to your PM quicker. I will send you some info directly.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Well said Jodi









Welcome Jim00592, hope to see you there!
Let wagonmaster PDX_Doug know all your info, hell take care of you!


----------



## Y-Guy

jim00592 love to have you join us. The group is very easy going, some of us have kids others don't but we all enjoy camping. Folks can do group things or go on your own. We usually have a potluck Saturday evening and we've been known to have fun with some skits and songs though I'm not telling what's planned for this year









PDX_Doug is our wagonmaster and has all the details, but most of all you are more than welcome to attend we'd love to have you join in the fun. Half the fun will be me trying to get the USS Raptor in the campground I think.


----------



## jim00592

action thank you for the info. I thank it sounds like fun will talk to pdx doug on details


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jim00592...sorry about not responding to your email on this rally, but I was out of town and didn't bring my laptop. Guessing the threat of a a fry pan upside my head if I bring my laptop on vacation is enough to stop me from doing that.









I'm sure you got all the details from PDX_Doug, but if you need anything else just ask. This will be my third rally and am really looking forward to seeing all the fellow Outbackers again.

Hope to see/meet you there!!


----------



## NWcamper2

Hi All,

We haven't been around much lately. Amazing how fast time goes by!

Jim glad you found the website. action We are the ones Shelly spoke with on Saturday and told her about Outbackers.com (Megan came over for Pierce's BD party).

We are trying to work the rally into our schedule. We had a lot of fun at the first one.

Have a great day everyone sunny


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

Haven't been on this site in well over a month, been real busy at work and all.

OMG, I ran out of energy reading this at page 9. Is there still room available at the rally? Assume we are still talking DESCHUTES RIVER STATE PARK RECREATION AREA April 28-30, 2006.

Thx
Danny


----------



## Oregon_Camper

DANJOGAVINMO said:


> Haven't been on this site in well over a month, been real busy at work and all.
> 
> OMG, I ran out of energy reading this at page 9. Is there still room available at the rally? Assume we are still talking DESCHUTES RIVER STATE PARK RECREATION AREA April 28-30, 2006.
> 
> Thx
> Danny
> [snapback]84030[/snapback]​


Glad to see you're back with us..







Of course there will be room for you. Glad to hear you and the family are going to make it to the Rally.

See ya soon


----------



## PDX_Doug

DANJOGAVINMO said:


> Haven't been on this site in well over a month, been real busy at work and all.
> 
> OMG, I ran out of energy reading this at page 9. Is there still room available at the rally? Assume we are still talking DESCHUTES RIVER STATE PARK RECREATION AREA April 28-30, 2006.
> 
> Thx
> Danny
> [snapback]84030[/snapback]​


Danny,

Yep, still have plenty of room! Please let me know when you are for sure, and I will add you to the list. The reservations are all made and paid for, you can just reimburse me at the rally. Don't know the exact amount yet, but it's looking like $20-25 per trailer.

Hope to see you there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Good deal more people at a the rally = more fun!!!


----------



## jnk36jnk

By my rather hurried count, there are 14 Outbackers planning on attending the spring rally. With the way the list has grown this past week, we're sure to set a new attendance record. Way to go Outbackers I'm starting to get excited about this rally.

Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

UPDATED ATTENDEE LIST:

Confirmed:
CamperAndy
chetlenox
DANJOGAVINMO
Foxfam Outbacker
jim00592
jnk36jnk
LarryTheOutback
moosco
Oregon_Camper
PDX_Doug
SNSgraham
vdub
WAcamper
Y-Guy

Unconfirmed:
camptoddski
NWcamper2
oregon family
Sexy Momma

Not Able to Attend:
BlueWedge

That looks like 14 for sure at this point!
18 if we get all the unconfirmed *(!!! ALERT - RECORD TERRITORY!!!)*
26 if we also get all previous PNW Rally attendees
And I have lost track of all the new PNW Outbackers that have joined over the last couple of months!

Bottom line... We are gonna have a blast! _*YEEEEEEEEEE HAAAA!!!*_

Happy Trails,
Doug

Edited: Feb 28,2006


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> UPDATED ATTENDEE LIST:
> 
> 18 if we get all the unconfirmed *(!!! ALERT - RECORD TERRITORY!!!)*
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]84177[/snapback]​


Didn't we have 21-22 at the Spring Rally last year?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATED ATTENDEE LIST:
> 
> 18 if we get all the unconfirmed *(!!! ALERT - RECORD TERRITORY!!!)*
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]84177[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we have 21-22 at the Spring Rally last year?
> [snapback]84312[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Jim,

I went back through the thread for last spring, and the most current list I found was for 16 families. We may have picked up a few more after that, but the list looked pretty complete to me.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Then lets shoot for 20!!

Come on all you PNW Outbackers...don't let the lack of full hookups scare you off.


----------



## Y-Guy

Hook Up's? Hook Up's? We don't need no stinkin' Hook Up's!

As I mentioned before if anyone needs we can bring along the Yamaha Generator for use as well. I doubt we'll have the toys in the back unless I need to offset the tongue weight.


----------



## snsgraham

We'll have our Honda 3000 generator also if anyone needs it and it will even be on wheels!

Dry camping rules!

Sherry


----------



## Oregon_Camper

My Coleman generator will also make the trip. Seems like we will have plenty of power!!


----------



## Y-Guy

Anyone heard if BBB is a yah or nay?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> Anyone heard if BBB is a yah or nay?
> [snapback]84765[/snapback]​


I have not heard a word, Steve.
I think he's back underground!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy

I will have my Kipor 3500 to share a little juice.

I will also have my old Coleman 1850 there for sale. Not big enough to run AC or Micro but it does charge the batteries fine and will run a hair dryer. You can listen to it and if you make me an offer it just may go home with you.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

Chatted with the wife, we'll be there.

Hopefully can run an extension cord to one of these fancy/quiet generators to charge up the batteries as I'm guessing the kids will want to use the furnace at least in the morning if not some at night.

My dad's got a coleman 1850 I have borrowed before. If we got into dry camping a lot we would probably have to think about buying a good generator. I have been wondering about dry camping for a while now, where some good spots are (if there are any in this state)







. All of my camping as a kid was dry camping on Lake Sakakawea back home in North Dakota. Just drove right up to the lake edge and we were all alone for days at a time, a far cry from our typical camping experiences at the parks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

CamperAndy said:


> I will have my Kipor 3500 to share a little juice.
> 
> I will also have my old Coleman 1850 there for sale. Not big enough to run AC or Micro but it does charge the batteries fine and will run a hair dryer. You can listen to it and if you make me an offer it just may go home with you.
> [snapback]85394[/snapback]​


I have the Coleman 1850 and we can run the micowave with ours. Of course the AC is out of the question, but who really needs it in Oregon?


----------



## PDX_Doug

DANJOGAVINMO said:


> Chatted with the wife, we'll be there.
> 
> Hopefully can run an extension cord to one of these fancy/quiet generators to charge up the batteries as I'm guessing the kids will want to use the furnace at least in the morning if not some at night.
> 
> My dad's got a coleman 1850 I have borrowed before. If we got into dry camping a lot we would probably have to think about buying a good generator. I have been wondering about dry camping for a while now, where some good spots are (if there are any in this state)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . All of my camping as a kid was dry camping on Lake Sakakawea back home in North Dakota. Just drove right up to the lake edge and we were all alone for days at a time, a far cry from our typical camping experiences at the parks.
> [snapback]85640[/snapback]​


Danny,

Glad to hear you guys can make it!








I will move you to the confirmed column.

As far as dry camping areas are concerned, Oregon has tons of them. At this point Jim (Oregon_Camper) will be your best resource on that.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> DANJOGAVINMO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chatted with the wife, we'll be there.
> 
> Hopefully can run an extension cord to one of these fancy/quiet generators to charge up the batteries as I'm guessing the kids will want to use the furnace at least in the morning if not some at night.
> 
> My dad's got a coleman 1850 I have borrowed before. If we got into dry camping a lot we would probably have to think about buying a good generator. I have been wondering about dry camping for a while now, where some good spots are (if there are any in this state)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . All of my camping as a kid was dry camping on Lake Sakakawea back home in North Dakota. Just drove right up to the lake edge and we were all alone for days at a time, a far cry from our typical camping experiences at the parks.
> [snapback]85640[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Danny,
> 
> Glad to hear you guys can make it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will move you to the confirmed column.
> 
> As far as dry camping areas are concerned, Oregon has tons of them. At this point Jim (Oregon_Camper) will be your best resource on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]85765[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Most of them are double secret sites...but I tend to talk a bit after a beer or two.


----------



## Crismon4

Hi all! Well, better late than never









Hope you all have room for a couple more trailers.......

1-Crismon4: 28RSDS

and

1-Thunder: 28BHS

We'll plan on bringing our Honda 3000 generator and I think Thunder may have a generator as well........o.k. so the Outbackers won't be the quietest group, but if the fall rally was an indicator, it will be a lot of fun.

If you're out of space, not a big issue (we haven't mentioned it to the boys yet). We've been buried at work and finally got around to checking Outbackers.com

Happy Camping!


----------



## Y-Guy

Way cool, more people yeah! Glad you are coming.

Sounds like we're ready for the newest Outback Olympic Events.

2006 Generator Sound off (Quietest one wins)
2006 Generator Power Play (how many A/C's can the Genset run)
2006 Generator Gas Guzzler (how long can it run at full load on a tank)
2006 Generator Get your Engine Running (how quick from a cold start)

Competitors include Honda, Yamaha, Coleman and Kipor.

I'd enter my Onan but its on steroids.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Most excellent, two more Outbackers for the rally.
My old Coleman generator will certainly take first place for high decibel level.








I promise not to run it after 9:00 pm (unless it gets really really cold)















Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

Crismon4 said:


> Hi all!Â Well, better late than never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all have room for a couple more trailers.......
> 
> 1-Crismon4: 28RSDS
> 
> and
> 
> 1-Thunder: 28BHS
> 
> We'll plan on bringing our Honda 3000 generator and I think Thunder may have a generator as well........o.k. so the Outbackers won't be the quietest group, but if the fall rally was an indicator, it will be a lot of fun.
> 
> If you're out of space, not a big issue (we haven't mentioned it to the boys yet).Â We've been buried at work and finally got around to checking Outbackers.com
> 
> Happy Camping!
> [snapback]86182[/snapback]​


Whoo Hoo, Crismon!!!









It's great to hear you guys can make it! And yes we have room.









Now tell us about this 'Thunder' Outbacker? Been a member since May of last year, and zero posts??? Are they ill, or something?









Anyway, I will add you both to the list, and...

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Thunder!* action 
Don't be such a stranger...we wont bite!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

UPDATED ATTENDEE LIST:

*Confirmed:*
CamperAndy
chetlenox
Crismon4
DANJOGAVINMO
Foxfam Outbacker
jim00592
jnk36jnk
LarryTheOutback
moosco
Oregon_Camper
PDX_Doug
SNSgraham
Thunder
vdub
WAcamper
Y-Guy

*Unconfirmed:*
camptoddski
NWcamper2
oregon family
Sexy Momma

*Not Able to Attend:*
BlueWedge

That looks like 16 for sure at this point!
20 if we get all the unconfirmed *(!!! ALERT - RECORD TERRITORY!!!)*
28 if we also get all previous PNW Rally attendees.








_*I've got to admit it's getting better... Getting better all the time!...*_









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Way cool, more people yeah! Glad you are coming.
> 
> Sounds like we're ready for the newest Outback Olympic Events.
> 
> 2006 Generator Sound off (Quietest one wins)
> 2006 Generator Power Play (how many A/C's can the Genset run)
> 2006 Generator Gas Guzzler (how long can it run at full load on a tank)
> 2006 Generator Get your Engine Running (how quick from a cold start)
> 
> Competitors include Honda, Yamaha, Coleman and Kipor.
> 
> I'd enter my Onan but its on steroids.
> [snapback]86249[/snapback]​


We're going to have enough power to light up a small city!! Please enter my Coleman in the "get your engine running" contest...it starts 95% of the time on the first pull.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> Way cool, more people yeah! Glad you are coming.
> 
> Sounds like we're ready for the newest Outback Olympic Events.
> 
> 2006 Generator Sound off (Quietest one wins)
> 2006 Generator Power Play (how many A/C's can the Genset run)
> 2006 Generator Gas Guzzler (how long can it run at full load on a tank)
> 2006 Generator Get your Engine Running (how quick from a cold start)
> 
> Competitors include Honda, Yamaha, Coleman and Kipor.
> 
> I'd enter my Onan but its on steroids.
> [snapback]86249[/snapback]​


I understand the ISS is going to be passing directly overhead while we are there. I wonder if we could generate enough light to be seen from space?!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Doug,
With the amount of generators we will have there we would have enough kilowatts of light to make the dudes on the ISS have to put on extra sunscreen!! sunny

Scott


----------



## LarryTheOutback

ISS is going to be pretty low and about a magnitude or so dimmer than you'd like. That said, we should be able to see it pretty well. Data from http://www.heavens-above.com with the data optimized for our state park. ---Ed

28 Apr Mag 0.9 
Starts 20:33:50 10-degrees W 
Peak 20:36:30 33-degrees NNW
Ends 20:39:11 10-degrees NE

28 Apr Mag 1.3 
Starts 22:09:43 10-degrees NW 
Peak 22:12:09 24-degrees N 
Ends 22:13:20 18-degrees NE

29 Apr Mag 1.3 
Starts 20:57:22 10-degrees WNW 
Peak 20:59:50 24-degrees N 
Ends 21:02:18 10-degrees NE

29 Apr Mag 0.9 
Starts 22:32:52 10-degrees NW 
Peak 22:35:26 30-degrees N 
Ends 22:35:26 30-degrees N

30 Apr Mag 1.3 
Starts 21:20:45 10-degrees NW 
Peak 21:23:11 24-degrees N 
Ends 21:25:37 10-degrees ENE

30 Apr Mag 1.3 
Starts 22:55:52 10-degrees NW 
Peak 22:57:27 28-degrees NW 
Ends 22:57:27 28-degrees NW


----------



## Foxfam Outbacker

The Fox Family will be available to attend the rally if there is still a spot open for a 28BHS... and my generator. bring your ear protection.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Foxfam Outbacker said:


> The Fox Family will be available to attend the rally if there is still a spot open for a 28BHS... and my generator. bring your ear protection.
> [snapback]86693[/snapback]​


Whoa....Troy! Glad to see you guys are going to make it.

ps...leave the weekend of March 24th open...were MOVING IN (and you're invited)


----------



## snsgraham

We are getting close here....has everybody had a chance to plan a "de-winterization" date yet?
They are threating us with the possibility of the "S" word here this coming weekend.









Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug

Scott,

We are heading out on Spring Break, so I will be de-winterizing the weekend of the 18th. Lot's to do, and not that much time! Yikes!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Yeah, we are meeting up with Y-Guy the first week of April for the Mini Rally at Honeyman.
We are stretching our time pretty thin for the next 6 weeks...

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy

By next weekend the USS Raptor will be recommissioned and put back in service.

We're going to try to go out to Juniper Dunes for a night or two to get back in the swing of things. I've been doing work over the winter and running the generator each month so it shouldn't be that much work.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

snsgraham said:


> We are getting close here....has everybody had a chance to plan a "de-winterization" date yet?
> They are threating us with the possibility of the "S" word here this coming weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]88297[/snapback]​


The "plan" was to attend the Spring Rally at Fort Stevens with those fancy sewers ya'll love so much and just de-winterize there.

Well....that ain't gonna happen now, so I'm planning on doing this the weekend before the rally.

Can't wait to see everyone again. Sure hope BBB logs on soon, I want him to confirm they are coming and that he and Y-Guy will perform the MAGICAL FIRE. As you'll remember it was a bust last time, and he blames the fact Y-Guy had to get my son's rockets off the USS Raptor.


----------



## Y-Guy

I emailed BBB to see if he can make it this time. Its only 228 miles from his place


----------



## vdub

Well, that is closer than me, but only slightly. I'm going to be driving 285 miles. Plan to dig the rig out of mothballs on Thursday, take it to Clarkston, RON and dewinterize. Next day we head for Biggs.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> I emailed BBB to see if he can make it this time. Its only 228 miles from his place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]88465[/snapback]​


last time we heard from him he said he would be "offline" for a long time due a BIG project at work. Sure hope their family can make it...they have some great kids!!


----------



## snsgraham

Watch it now!
Fort Stevens last Fall was the FIRST time I was ever hooked up to a sewer with the camper! I can boon-dock with the best/worst of them! Especially now that I can hold 96 gallons of fresh water.








(I just learned that fancy "Boon-docking" term here on the Outbackers.







)

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper

snsgraham said:


> Watch it now!
> Fort Stevens last Fall was the FIRST time I was ever hooked up to a sewer with the camper! I can boon-dock with the best/worst of them! Especially now that I can hold 96 gallons of fresh water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I just learned that fancy "Boon-docking" term here on the Outbackers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]88686[/snapback]​


Ok, I'll give you the "boon-docker" super secert, double probation seal of approval. With 96 gallons of water, I could actaully let the kids take a shower vs. wrestling each other in the river.


----------



## snsgraham

Given the temps of the rivers in April, I would not want to wrestle with anybody in a river!








Anybody got a piece of string??

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok, I'll give you the "boon-docker" super secert, double probation seal of approval. With 96 gallons of water, I could actaully let the kids take a shower vs. wrestling each other in the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]88797[/snapback]​


Yeah, but where's the entertainment value in that?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

snsgraham said:


> Given the temps of the rivers in April, I would not want to wrestle with anybody in a river!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]88815[/snapback]​


Kids (at least mine) have NO, NONE, NADDA, understanding of cold. My kids will go outside with a t-shirt on to play in the snow. And just try to keep a sleeping bag over them when their sleeping...ends up on the bunk house floor or at the end of the bed 99% of the time.



snsgraham said:


> Anybody got a piece of string??
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]88815[/snapback]​


Thats pretty funny, but you lady's pay no attention to Scott...


----------



## Y-Guy

I heard back from BBB, keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers. He's had a crazy wild past couple of months. No word on if he can make it for now though.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> I heard back from BBB, keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers. He's had a crazy wild past couple of months. No word on if he can make it for now though.
> [snapback]88902[/snapback]​


I hope everything is OK with BBB and clan.
Obviously you are not at liberty to say, so we will not push it.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> I heard back from BBB, keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers. He's had a crazy wild past couple of months. No word on if he can make it for now though.
> [snapback]88902[/snapback]​


Will do Steve...


----------



## snsgraham

Yeah, lot's of "positive waves" here!

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug

I was sitting here reading posts,and I said to myself, "Self, why should Jolly and Oregon_Camper be the only ones with cool countdown tickers to fancy getaways?"

So, here is one for the Spring Rally!...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I think Doug wins the prize for the biggest signature line.

BTW...what is the official count for people coming to the rally?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> what is the official count for people coming to the rally?
> [snapback]89983[/snapback]​


Right now we are at 16 families. I can't tell you how many people that represents.
Still room for more!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

That's what I meant...how many families.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## PDX_Doug

You're welcome.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

For those leaving for the rally on Friday from the Beaverton/Hillsboro area, I thought it would be nice to try to get a convoy (no Doug..not covever) going for this trip. I spoke with â€œFoxFam Outbackerâ€ last night and they are up for it and today I swapped email with â€œLarry The Outbackâ€ and heâ€™s in.

At this point we are trying to get out of town around 4pm. Howâ€™s that work for the rest of you? Once we figure out if you want to do this we can work out the details of where we start this convoy.


----------



## PDX_Doug

This may work out for us.

I am hoping to get away around Noon, so that I can get any issues sorted out with the park before everybody starts to arrive. But we may hold off until the kids are home from school, and that would make 4:00 very reasonable.

We will see, as we get closer.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

If you're leaving early (without wife), then maybe we can roll out of town together and then the wives can come over later. I'd take the kids with me and just have them miss one day of school.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you're leaving early (without wife), then maybe we can roll out of town together and then the wives can come over later. I'd take the kids with me and just have them miss one day of school.
> [snapback]90103[/snapback]​


Jim,

I'll talk to Shannon about that. It would save her some precious vacation hours.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback

We'll likely want to leave at 4pm. Early probably won't work for us, as the last kid arrives home from school at 3:40.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Ed...nice countdown ticker you have there!!









Thanks all go to NDJollyMon for this cool little site.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ed...nice countdown ticker you have there!!


Yeah, cool! Where did you get it?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark




----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> [snapback]91781[/snapback]​


You want a countdown don't ya?


----------



## ARzark

Oregon_Camper said:


> WAcamper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91781[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You want a countdown don't ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91850[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

OOPS! I must have bumped, er, uh, I mean tripped








Actually, all this talk of rallys, cruises, etc.... I just want to go SOMEWHERE!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Hey all,
We are still not sure about attending. Can someone post a quick link to the posts that tell me details? I've been out of touch obviously and have only been keeping up a little - I've lost the thread on the rally.

We've had a difficult 2006 so far and if we can, we'd like to join the group but we are still a little unsettled after recent events.

Brian


----------



## PDX_Doug

Hey BBB!

My main man! Glad to hear from you! We have missed you around here!









This is the main thread on the final location, etc. To recap:

*LOCATION:* Deschutes River State Park Recreation Area (About 12 miles East of The Dalles at the confluence of the Deschutes and Columbia rivers).

*TIME:* Friday, April 28th - Sunday, April 30th.

*CAMPGROUND:* We have reserved the entire group camp area (Sections A,B,C,D). This is a large open grassy area. Primitive camping (One water source is available at the entrance to the group area, nothing else. No dump station on-site). There are picnic tables, and four fire rings but no fixed camp sites within the group area.

Technically, the area is rated for 20 RV's, although the park manager has indicated that we could actually fit in a couple more if we needed. Also, there is an adjoining area that does not open until the day after we leave, but again, the park manager has expressed a willingness to consider allowing us to overflow into that area, depending on the situation at the time of the rally.

I believe we are at 16 families right now, so anybody that is on the fence would be well advised to start coming to a decision.

*THEME:* Much as before. Minimal planned activities at this time, aside from a Mexican themed potluck Saturday night. We have also discussed a competition for tackiest campsite lights and decorations. Oh, yeah, there is that whole Outbackers cult Kool-aid thingie, but I am trying to play that one down (Why alert the authorities any sooner than we have to!).

*COST:* Depends on how many people we get, but it is looking like we will be right around $20-22 per family (Trailer) for the entire weekend. No need to make individual reservations. I have already paid for the group area in full, and people can just reimburse me at the rally. That policy is subject to change, if we get a sudden upswing in interest and are in danger of significantly overloading our area. In that case, I may ask people to send me some form of deposit, in order to lock in their commitment to attending.

Brian, if you need any more info, please feel free to PM or E-Mail me directly. We sure would love to see you there!

Happy Trails,
Doug

Oh yeah, rumour has it there may be another attempt at 'The Magic Campfire'!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Magic Campfire. Heh, heh. I think I'll just stand back and watch this time.

Doug,
What are the rules for out-of-state fishing and do you know if the river is open?


----------



## PDX_Doug

BigBadBrain said:


> Magic Campfire. Heh, heh. I think I'll just stand back and watch this time.
> 
> Doug,
> What are the rules for out-of-state fishing and do you know if the river is open?
> [snapback]93304[/snapback]​


Brian,

I will check on that for you. You might also contact chetlenox, I believe his wife fishes a lot at this park.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

At the suggestion of LarryTheOutback's master (Ed), I have moved a copy of the pertinent rally information to the top of the first post in this thread for easy access.

Thanks for the great idea, Ed!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I asked about the fishing earlier but didn't get an answer. I want to bring our canoe and do some fishing with my boys. If the weather looks to be half way decent then I'll bring it...and will share with others.


----------



## PDX_Doug

*SPRING PNW RALLY T-SHIRTS? HATS? WHATEVER?*

I asked this question awhile back, and did not get a lot of response. That was fine then, but if we are going to do something along these lines, we need to get it going soon.

PDX_Shannon has graciously offered to handle the task, but needs direction.

Is the group interested in any of these things?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, Dean and I are always up for a new T shirt. I was thinking one with just the Outback swoosh might be nice, and easy. We would prefer long sleeve shirts but are willing to settle for standard short sleeve if that too would be easier. Let us know what you decide. I guess I should mention something about food too, since we are on the downward slide to the actual weekend. I believe WACamper is bringing the onions, peppers, cheese and tortillas to make fajiitas. People need to bring your own choice of meat/bean/poultry to add. So, I guess it would then be fair to ask everyone else to bring some Mexican side dishes or a dessert. I will bring the tortilla chips and the makings for guacamole along with my famous chocolate chip cookies. How does that sound?!? Jodi


----------



## ARzark

Oh yummy! A fajita buffet potluck















Hope everyone likes _bhrrrrrrp_ mexican food!

Yes, I will be bringing along onions, peppers, chopped lettuce, shredded cheese, sour cream and tortillas. Basically the "fixins". If some could contribute grilled chicken or steak we're set on the fajitas. Just stay away from my 'ritas! Well, ok, maybe I'll share....

This is of course assuming most folks would like fajitas. many choices and many options out there. Thanks Jodi for once again volunteering the pot luck coordination!
Uh, you did volunteer, right?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

"


WAcamper said:


> Oh yummy! A fajita buffet potluck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone likes _bhrrrrrrp_ mexican food!
> 
> Yes, I will be bringing along onions, peppers, chopped lettuce, shredded cheese, sour cream and tortillas. Basically the "fixins". If some could contribute grilled chicken or steak we're set on the fajitas. Just stay away from my 'ritas! Well, ok, maybe I'll share....
> 
> This is of course assuming most folks would like fajitas. many choices and many options out there. Thanks Jodi for once again volunteering the pot luck coordination!
> Uh, you did volunteer, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93919[/snapback]​


Put me down for bringing the chicken and steak. Wonder how much I'll need to bring? Might also pick up a case of Corona...you just need to utter the follow phrase:

"Uno Mas Cerveza Por favor"


----------



## chetlenox

On the fishing deal, I'm not the angler of the family, but I'm pretty sure the entire Deschutes river is catch-and-release most of the year. Lots of fly fishing, from what I've seen.

Non-resident 2-day fishing license is $22.50. Full year non-resident is $61.50.

The Deschutes river itself is pretty rough for boating. It's plenty big, but the flow rate is pretty high and there are some "navigable" rapids relatively close upstream from the park. Most boats that are running the river are mostly rafts rolling downstream or the higher-end aluminum sleds with jet-outboards.

For full details on Oregon fishing regulations you can get them at:

http://www.dfw.state.or.us/resources/fishi...ations_2006.pdf

Chet.


----------



## ARzark

Oregon_Camper said:


> [snapback]93919[/snapback]​
> Might also pick up a case of Corona...you just need to utter the follow phrase:
> 
> "Uno Mas Cerveza Por favor"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93949[/snapback]​


I'm going to practice that phrase for sure


----------



## CamperAndy

WAcamper said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93919[/snapback]​
> Might also pick up a case of Corona...you just need to utter the follow phrase:
> 
> "Uno Mas Cerveza Por favor"Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93949[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to practice that phrase for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93966[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Dos mÃ¡s cervezas !!!







Who just wants one!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

CamperAndy said:


> WAcamper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93919[/snapback]​
> Might also pick up a case of Corona...you just need to utter the follow phrase:
> 
> "Uno Mas Cerveza Por favor"Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93949[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to practice that phrase for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93966[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dos mÃ¡s cervezas !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who just wants one!!!!
> [snapback]93969[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Exactico!

I'll bring the limes!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Does all this mean there will be Tequila present?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAcamper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93919[/snapback]​
> Might also pick up a case of Corona...you just need to utter the follow phrase:
> 
> "Uno Mas Cerveza Por favor"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93949[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to practice that phrase for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93966[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dos mÃ¡s cervezas !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who just wants one!!!!
> [snapback]93969[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactico!
> 
> I'll bring the limes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> P.S.: Does all this mean there will be Tequila present?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]94060[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You mean your Outback isn't stocked with Tequila?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAcamper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93919[/snapback]​
> Might also pick up a case of Corona...you just need to utter the follow phrase:
> 
> "Uno Mas Cerveza Por favor"Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93949[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to practice that phrase for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93966[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dos mÃ¡s cervezas !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who just wants one!!!!
> [snapback]93969[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactico!
> 
> I'll bring the limes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> P.S.: Does all this mean there will be Tequila present?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]94060[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean your Outback isn't stocked with Tequila?
> [snapback]94116[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry.... I'm not '







'!

I do keep enough Bacardi on board to float the Queen Mary, if that counts for anything!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> I do keep enough Bacardi on board to float the Queen Mary, if that counts for anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]94123[/snapback]​


Rum is nice, but it falls in this order for me:

1) Whiskey
2) Tequila
3) Rum
4) Vodka

...for sake of arugement, beer is ALWAYS good. This is only a list for liquor selections.


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Well, I am certainly not a drinker of beer but I believe the cerveza of choice in our household would be Pacifico!!! So, OregonCamper, are you volunteering to bring steak and chicken for everyone? Perhaps there is there someone else out there who might help with that assignment. I have several friends who are Hispanic and I was going to talk to them about a real, true dish that I might bring so I will let that be a surprise. I promise it won't be tongue tacos!!! Jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> action Well, I am certainly not a drinker of beer but I believe the cerveza of choice in our household would be Pacifico!!! So, OregonCamper, are you volunteering to bring steak and chicken for everyone? Perhaps there is there someone else out there who might help with that assignment. I have several friends who are Hispanic and I was going to talk to them about a real, true dish that I might bring so I will let that be a surprise. I promise it won't be tongue tacos!!! Jodi
> [snapback]94399[/snapback]​


Well, might be $$$ to bring enough for everyone, so how about I buy one of those BIG bags of chicken from Costco and then we'll also bring a side dish.

We'll need a final count soon, so we can arrange the buffet.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I'm getting hungry already!









Jim, we will be glad to help out on the chicken and or steak.









Jodi, would it be a good idea to break up side dishes, desserts, etc. alphabetically? That way we end up with a better balance. Just a thought.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Just a thought, but in thinking ease of serving, the steak and chicken could easily be grilled ahead of time. When it's time for the yummy buffet we could serve the steak/chicken in crock pots, all cut up and ready to go! Looks like we'll have plenty of generator power to keep things hot. Just a thought, but it may make things much easier the day of.

Then we can focus on Jim's "Uno Mas Cerveza Por favor".... and his whiskey, his tequila, his vodka... Hey, I like this Jim guy


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Then we can focus on Jim's "Uno Mas Cerveza Por favor".... and his whiskey, his tequila, his vodka... Hey, I like this Jim guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]94423[/snapback]​


Funny...I have a lot of friends and empty liquor bottle while camping. Eh? Wonder why?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Stealing this thread for a moment as I know a lot fo PNW Rally people will be reading it.

I started a poll for the Fall rally and need everyone to vote on a date.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...st=0#entry93504

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## LarryTheOutback

For the kids, we are thinking of bringing taco makings ... soft & hard shell and taco meat.

Ellen


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, so this is what I have so far:
Larrythe Outback - taco shells, meat filling
PDXDoug - fajiita meat
OregonCamper - fajiita meat/chicken, side dish
WACamper - fijiita fixin's (onions, peppers, cheese, tortillas)
jnkjnk - guacamole, chips, side dish, chocolate chip cookies

PDXDoug, I would be more than happy to say everyone from A through L bring side dishes and M through Z bring desserts and so, I will. But what some of us are already bringing might not fall under those guidelines so I guess we are pretty flexible. Whatever happens, I am sure we will have a ton of food. jodi


----------



## vdub

Sorry for not jumping in here yet, guys. Things are still a little up in the air for us. We should know if our house has sold sometime this weekend and we'll have a better idea of when we need to move out. When we have to move out will dictate our schedule for the next few months. I expect we will be full-timing in our Outback by 1July.


----------



## CamperAndy

You can add a spicy cheese and sausage dip to the list of things at the buffet line. The Jackson family minus kids are still about 95% sure we will be there but work may interrupt the best laid plans.

Currently none of my kids can make it. One has high school baseball, one has high school lacrosse and the youngest want to tent it with the Girl scouts that weekend







, what is she thinking???


----------



## mdub

OK I'm finally jumping in here just in case someone else takes my idea. We sold the house so unless vdub gets too anxious about the packing, moving, and finishing the storage/Outback building we will probably be there. 
I will bring a Mexican Chocolate Twinkie Desert. Great camping recipe for kids but adults like it too. And as at least most of our names (last and Outbackers.com)are at the end of the alphabet, so if you assign food it should work anyway.

Anyone have a good idea of the number of people that will be there?

mdub


----------



## tdvffjohn

mdub said:


> OK I'm finally jumping in here just in case someone else takes my idea. We sold the house so unless vdub gets too anxious about the packing, moving, and finishing the storage/Outback building we will probably be there.
> I will bring a Mexican Chocolate Twinkie Desert. Great camping recipe for kids but adults like it too. And as at least most of our names (last and Outbackers.com)are at the end of the alphabet, so if you assign food it should work anyway.
> 
> Anyone have a good idea of the number of people that will be there?
> 
> mdub
> [snapback]95215[/snapback]​


Glad to hear the sale is on its way. Anxious, thats not how he said it to me yesterday









Enjoy the rally, wish I could make it.

John


----------



## BlueWedge

Well it looks like our plans have changed. We can make it to the rally.









Looks like we can bring homemade wild Chorizo sausage for Saturday ... probably in a casserole like dish.







( photo of him on our website )

We will also bring along the EF2400iS.


----------



## ARzark

Awesome BlueWedge! Glad you can make it after all!

PS: Surprise party at Jim's site, 11:30 PM


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Awesome BlueWedge! Glad you can make it after all!
> 
> PS: Surprise party at Jim's site, 11:30 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]96203[/snapback]​


Fine with me...let nobody go home thirsty!

Aren't we just in one big circle? Not like there are really "sites" right?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Great news BlueWedge! We will add you to the list!









vdub, mdub and CamperAndy... Come on guys! We are counting on ya!

It probably is a good idea to get a head count going here...

We will be four (2 adults, 2 kids)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Aren't we just in one big circle? Not like there are really "sites" right?


Something like that. I am not sure what the exact layout is, but it is not individual sites.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Let's start getting a head count here, it would be a big help as far as the Potluck is concerned...

UPDATED ATTENDEE LIST:

*Confirmed:*
BlueWedge (2 Adults)
CamperAndy
chetlenox (2 Adults / 2 Kids)
Crismon4
DANJOGAVINMO
Foxfam Outbacker
jim00592
jnk36jnk (2 Adults)
LarryTheOutback (2 Adults / 3 Kids)
moosco
Oregon_Camper (2 Adults / 2 Kids)
PDX_Doug (2 Adults / 2 Kids)
SNSgraham (2 Adults)
Thunder
vdub
WAcamper (2 Adults / 2 Kids)
Y-Guy (2 Adults / 2 Kids)

*Unconfirmed:*
camptoddski
NWcamper2
oregon family
Sexy Momma

That looks like 17 for sure at this point!
21 if we get all the unconfirmed *(!!! ALERT - RECORD TERRITORY!!!)*
28 if we also get all previous PNW Rally attendees.








_*I've got to admit it's getting better... Getting better all the time!...*_









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## chetlenox

We are 2 adults, 2 kids (3 and 5).

Chet


----------



## ARzark

2 adults, 2 kids for us!


----------



## jnk36jnk

2 here


----------



## Oregon_Camper

4 Kids (but two of them are the parents)


----------



## BlueWedge

2 adults


----------



## snsgraham

2 adults for us.

SnSgraham


----------



## Y-Guy

2 adults/2 kids


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thanks to everybody that has responded to the head count so far!
We are still awaiting a few more people to chime in...

UPDATED ATTENDEE LIST:

*Confirmed:*
BlueWedge (2 Adults)
CamperAndy (2 Adults)
chetlenox (2 Adults / 2 Children)
Crismon4
DANJOGAVINMO (2 Adults / 2 Children)
Foxfam Outbacker
jim00592 (2 Adults / 2 Children)
jnk36jnk (2 Adults)
LarryTheOutback (2 Adults / 3 Children)
moosco (2 Adults / 1 Child)
Oregon_Camper (2 Adults / 2 Children)
PDX_Doug (2 Adults / 2 Children)
SNSgraham (2 Adults)
Thunder
vdub
WAcamper (2 Adults / 2 Children)
Y-Guy (2 Adults / 2 Children)

*Unconfirmed:*
Gone Fishing (2 Adults / 1 Child)
oregon family
Sexy Momma

That looks like 17 for sure at this point!
21 if we get all the unconfirmed *(!!! ALERT - RECORD TERRITORY!!!)*
28 if we also get all previous PNW Rally attendees.

Happy Trails,
Doug

Edited 4-8-06 @ 3:58PM PDT


----------



## jim00592

(2 ) & (2) 5 & 7


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Not getting the response I'd hoped for on the Fall Rally, so I'll just get people to commit during the Spring Rally.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Not getting the response I'd hoped for on the Fall Rally, so I'll just get people to commit during the Spring Rally.
> [snapback]96984[/snapback]​


Jim,

I think once we get the Spring Rally under our belt, interest will pick up a lot! Keep the faith, brother man!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback

I agree with Doug. For us it is a bit to early. The further along we get into Spring the more confidence we will have on a date for fall. If we tried to guess now, we'd likely be wrong ... that's why we haven't voted yet.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sounds good guys...I'll hold off for now and get eveyone excited about the Fall rally.


----------



## PDX_Doug

*RALLY UPDATE:*

Well, guys...we are inside a month and counting! I don't know about you, but I'm starting to get excited!









Due to a resounding lack of interest, Shannon and I have decided not to proceed any further with the rally apparel idea. Those with rally sweatshirts from last spring - or other Outbackers gear - are encouraged to bring 'em along.

It sounds like the potluck is coming together. Jodi, are there any loose ends to clean up with that?

We will be proceeding with the *Tackiest Camp Site Decorations* competition, with special mention for *Gaudyest Awning Lights*!

And, of course, the *1st Annual Drinking Of The Outbacker 'Kool-Aid' Ceremony*, to be held after the Saturday night potluck. At that time, I will be passing the _*Honorary PNW Outbacker Rally Wagonmaster Sceptor*_ to brother Jim (Oregon_Camper), and encouraging all in attendance to embrace our new leader, and help him make the *2006 Fall PNW Outbackers Rally* the best ever!!!









If anyone has any other questions or concerns, please let me know. Thanks!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, I have responses from eight families regarding the Potluck. That leaves several that have not volunteered what they might be bringing. Surprises are always fun, and intriguing!!! I am very interested in the Mexican Chocolate Twinkie dessert. jodi


----------



## ARzark

I'm looking forward to the tequila, but the Mexican chocolate twinkie dessert sounds good too


----------



## CamperAndy

For us the body count may just be the DW and myself. The boys have high school games they need to be at and the DD has a girl scout trip that weekend. I will update this when we get closer.


----------



## chetlenox

Jodi, can you update us on the current potluck list? I don't think I volunteered us for something, and I'm sure my wife will want to know in order to bring something to fill a "hole"...

If you don't have a list, we'll just wing it and bring something random. I mean, if the 2005 Spring Rally was any indication, I don't think anybody is going to starve!

Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug

chetlenox said:


> If you don't have a list, we'll just wing it and bring something random. I mean, if the 2005 Spring Rally was any indication, I don't think anybody is going to starve!


That may be the understatement of the century, Chet!
















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NWcamper2

Well it's official. We will not be able to attend









We have 3 baseball games that weekend!!








Both boys playing in Little League is 4-5 games a week plus practices! 
Not to mention I am the Team Parent and Don (NWcamper) is coaching both teams!!!!

Sheesh what have we gotten ourselves into.









Anyway, I know you guys will have a blast!!! 
Wishing you a sunny weekend and happy camping that (and all) weekend(s)


----------



## PDX_Doug

I'm sorry to hear that, Monette.









These team sports things for the kids, and camping just do not seem to mix well.
Makes me glad our kids have not expressed alot of interest in that... yet.









But take heart, Jim is already planning the Fall Rally. Should be just about the time soccer gets into full swing!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, do I have a list!!! What a silly question. I am the master of list making, a trait I have passed on to my oldest child. The following is the current list I have of food for our potluck:
LarryTheOutback - taco shells and meat filling
PDXDoug - fajiita meat
WACamper - fajiita fixings
OregonCamper - fajiita meat/chicken and a side dish
jnk36jnk - guacamole, Juanita's chips, side dish, chocolate chip cookies
CamperAndy - cheese and sausage dip
V/Mdub - Mexican Chocolate Twinkie Dessert
BlueWedge - Chorizo sausage casserole

So, that is the list so far. Jodi


----------



## Gone Fishing

There is a possibility we will attend (2 adults-1 child). I am a teacher and the 28th is at the end of WASL







week, so we'll see how much energy I have left. It sounds like fun.


----------



## PDX_Doug

We would love to see you guys, Gone Fishing! I will add you to the unconfirmed list.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

Sorry for delayed response:

2 adults, 2 children (6yrs, 9yrs).

Regarding food, we haven't volunteered for anything yet, is there help needed with main course? Flour tortillas? More fixins? Seems like more chips/salsa would be a good addition. Let me know where to help. Call me anal, but I am kind of worried whether or not everyone who volunteered for food is leveled on exactly how much to bring. Sounds like we got a LOT of headcount at this one.

Looking forward to getting out camping this year and seeing everyone, never camped in the gorge!

Danny


----------



## ARzark

DANJOGAVINMO said:


> Call me anal, but I am kind of worried whether or not everyone who volunteered for food is leveled on exactly how much to bring. Sounds like we got a LOT of headcount at this one.
> Danny
> [snapback]99112[/snapback]​


Good point Danny









As far as the "fixins" for the fajita spread I am bringing Costco sized everything!
Onions & peppers that I'll saute, shredded lettuce, diced tomatoes, shredded cheese, sour cream, salsa, hot sauce and tortillas. I'll have enough for everyone on those items. Enough to cover the tacos as well.

Maybe somebody can bring some guacamole and refried beans??

Jeff


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thanks for checking in, Danny!

Head count wise, I don't think we will be too far off what we had last spring. There were a couple of big families then, and it seems like the kid count per family is a little lower this year. But then, we have not heard from everyone yet, so









I'm leaving the potluck planning up to Jodi, but Jeff's idea sounds good. Loves me some guacamole!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, I believe we need more chips and salsa as well as at least two more desserts and two more side dishes. Of course we have only heard from half of the people who are confirmed to come. It has always been my experience that people bring more instead of less to pot luck affairs. I know for a fact that I do. I am always worried that there won't be enough food for everybody. Jodi


----------



## moosco

Sorry so late in letting you know the head count there will be 2 adults 1 child.
We can bring salsa and chips. Just let me know what else is needed. Will also bring some kind of dessert.


----------



## PDX_Doug

moosco:
Thanks for the info. I have added it to the list.









Everybody else:
I have moved the Attendee list to the first post in the thread for easier access.
From this point on, that is the only one in the thread that will be kept up to date.

Jodi:
Do you want me to move the potluck info up there as well? When you have changes, you would have to send them to me for posting.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'm getting hungry and excited all at the same time.


----------



## chetlenox

Jodi,

I chatted with my wife, and she is going to wip up some of her chicken enchiladas for the potluck.

Chet.


----------



## snsgraham

jnk36jnk said:


> action Hi there, I believe we need more chips and salsa as well as at least two more desserts and two more side dishes. Of course we have only heard from half of the people who are confirmed to come. It has always been my experience that people bring more instead of less to pot luck affairs. I know for a fact that I do. I am always worried that there won't be enough food for everybody. Jodi
> [snapback]99189[/snapback]​


Jodi,

Please put us on the list to bring a dessert. I will make a carrot cake / cream cheese icing.

Doug,

Please update our head-count to 2 adults and 1 child (our 2 year old grandson is coming with us)

snsgraham


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thanks Scott,

I will add you to the list!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

PNW Outbackers,

The offical attendee/potluck list has been updated, and both reside on the first post of the thread now.

I hope everybody brings a BIG appetite!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

This is really shaping up to be a GREAT trip! Can't wait...


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

Sign us up for more some chips/salsa and quesadillas (favorite of my kids at least). Thx, Danny


----------



## jnk36jnk

action THIRTEEN DAYS TO GO UNTIL THE MEXICAN POTLUCK *WITH* CERVEZA!!!


----------



## Roloaddict

action 
Sounds like a good time waiting to happen! Time and location just didn't work for us this time. This is WASL time for our kids, so they must be in school on Friday. We will be fishing in northwestern Washington on Saturday









Have a great time and maybe we will see some of you in the fall.
Mrs. Roloaddict


----------



## vdub

Well, guys, I hate to do this, but we are going to have to punch out. We were afraid this might happen. We sold our house about 4 weeks ago and bought another just yesterday, so we are packing up all our stuff to make the move -- some goes to storage and some goes to the new house. Needless to say, we are a little bit busy. Maybe we'll be able to catch the fall rally.


----------



## PDX_Doug

vdub,

Sorry to hear you guys are not going to be able to make it. We were looking forward to meeting you guys! Let's have no excuses for the fall rally, eh?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vdub

Hopefully, we will be extended-timing by then.....


----------



## tazman

Is there space left to join in the Rally we have an Outback 5th wheel with two adults. We are trying to set up our first trip of the season.


----------



## PDX_Doug

tazman said:


> Is there space left to join in the Rally we have an Outback 5th wheel with two adults. We are trying to set up our first trip of the season.
> [snapback]102944[/snapback]​


Tazman,

We certainly do (always room for another Outbacker!), and we would love to see you there. If you need any specific info, most of it is listed in the first post of this thread. Also, feel free to contact me directly if you need anything else.

So, shall we add you to the list?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tazman said:


> Is there space left to join in the Rally we have an Outback 5th wheel with two adults. We are trying to set up our first trip of the season.
> [snapback]102944[/snapback]​


Of course!!!

I really like the fact your first post is about joining our rally!


----------



## LarryTheOutback

What time should the Portland Westside convoy depart? 4pm Friday???

We could meet at the Albertson's lot at Cedar Hills Blvd & Barnes, or behind the Big Lots in Cedar Hills shopping center (where the old transit center used to be). Suggestions?

Could we pick up anybody on the east side on the way by?

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Love the idea of a convoy again. Was nice doing this with LTO last year.

I do have one BIG problem. Due to all the RAIN, my parents back yard is still very very very soggy and I they don't want me leaving 6-8" trenches in their backyard while I drag my trailer out. Pray for dry weather!!! I might have to cancel for lack of not being able to get to my Outback.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> I do have one BIG problem. Due to all the RAIN, my parents back yard is still very very very soggy and I they don't want me leaving 6-8" trenches in their backyard while I drag my trailer out. Pray for dry weather!!! I might have to cancel for lack of not being able to get to my Outback.


Jim,

That's a negative Ghost Rider! Failure to launch, is not an option!









You just let me know, we will be over with a load of 2x's, and will get that bad boy out of your parents yard without so much as a bent blade of grass left behind as evidence! If that does not work, I have connections at Evergreen Int'l. They can have a Chinook hovering overhead on a moments notice!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Just how many feet of grass would need to be covered to get the OB in the clear?
As long as the Chinook is hooked, might as well just "drop off" the OB at the camp ground. Best towing MPG Jim would ever have in this life....









I like your way of thinking Doug!









Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Front yard is about 40 feet and then about another 100-120 feet back to the trailer.

I really like the Chinook plan. Can I ride shotgun?

My Dad is checking it out daily for me. I can't really push this as it is his yard and I don't pay a dime to store my trailer there.


----------



## tazman

Doug

Thanks for your response. This is confirmation that we will be attending

Thanks


----------



## PDX_Doug

Great to hear Tazman!

I will add you to the list.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Great to hear Tazman!
> 
> I will add you to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]103318[/snapback]​


Add one...subtract one.









Hopefully not, but I need dry weather!!!


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Drying out this weekend.

Also, you could use a winch, so at least the trailer is the only thing moving in the yard!

Ed


----------



## BigBadBrain

Well,
I thought it would come down to family priorities or sports or some other factor that determined our participation but it was none of the above - work was the unexpected factor.

I was notified of business meetings that will have me away from home (East Coast) on Friday afternoon with the only travel home options being Saturday. If that wasn't enough, I was told of a Monday AM meeting in the midwest. That pretty much shoots the whole thing down including family projects and sports events.

I might even just spend the weekend on the East Coast. Man I hate business travel.

BBB

PS - everyone have a good time and trust me, I'll be thinking about you!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear Tazman!
> 
> I will add you to the list.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]103318[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Add one...subtract one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully not, but I need dry weather!!!
> [snapback]103332[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Jim,

It is supposed to dry up after tomorrow... 70 on Sunday, and sunny as far into next week as KGW is predicting.









Hey, if worse comes to worse, we can make room for you guys in our Outback*. Really put that bunk room to good use!









One way or another, we are going to get you there. Keep the faith brother!

Happy Trails,
Doug

* Serious offer there, Jim... Really.


----------



## PDX_Doug

BBB,

We are going to miss you Big Guy!








I promise to hoist one in your honor.
See you in the fall!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear Tazman!
> 
> I will add you to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]103318[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Add one...subtract one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully not, but I need dry weather!!!
> [snapback]103332[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jim,
> 
> It is supposed to dry up after tomorrow... 70 on Sunday, and sunny as far into next week as KGW is predicting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if worse comes to worse, we can make room for you guys in our Outback*. Really put that bunk room to good use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One way or another, we are going to get you there. Keep the faith brother!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> * Serious offer there, Jim... Really.
> [snapback]103382[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Jim, you HAVE to go! How else can you twist our arms about the fall rally? Dust off the tent there Mr. dry camper, and get back to your roots! Don't worry... we can still party around your tent too








Think sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> It is supposed to dry up after tomorrow... 70 on Sunday, and sunny as far into next week as KGW is predicting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if worse comes to worse, we can make room for you guys in our Outback*. Really put that bunk room to good use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One way or another, we are going to get you there. Keep the faith brother!
> 
> * Serious offer there, Jim... Really.
> [snapback]103382[/snapback]​


I'm keeping the faith...but I think you guys just want to raid my liquor cabinet.









...at least WACAMPER will be there looking for payback from the last rally, as I just sat by his trailer and these magical beers kept appearing out of nowhere...


----------



## BlueWedge

So if we show up around noon is anyone else going to be around ?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Travel Schedule:

We are shooting for a 1:00PM (Read: 1:30 if we are lucky, probably 2:00







) departure from Beaverton. That should put us at the park between 3:00 and 4:30 Friday afternoon.

That is, unless I have to stop off and get that sling from the Chinook under Jim's Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## chetlenox

Jim,

If your parent's place is anything like my yard, it goes from soggy wet to rock hard dry in ~2 days when the weather gets nice!









Ahh, the joys of a 1/4 inch of topsoil on solid clay...

I'll bet you have a fighting chance with the nice weather predicted this weekend.

Chet.


----------



## snsgraham

BlueWedge,
Sherry and I will be arriving around the same time, noon, as you guys. We expect to leave about 9-9:30 in the morning on Friday.

You shall not be alone!
Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Everyone do their "Dry Weather" dance this weekend and toss in some extra jigs so the weather hold through the following weekend for the Rally.


----------



## snsgraham

Jim,
The last time I did anything close to a dance was on my wedding day







some 32 years ago, and that was not







pretty.
If I can muster up a step or two to make it dry sunny up sunny for sunny a sunny week sunny and sunny a sunny couple sunny of sunny days, YOU'VE GOT IT!!!

Nuttin' but "positive waves" from us...









Scott


----------



## Y-Guy




----------



## CamperAndy

BigBadBrain said:


> Well,
> I thought it would come down to family priorities or sports or some other factor that determined our participation but it was none of the above - work was the unexpected factor.
> 
> I was notified of business meetings that will have me away from home (East Coast) on Friday afternoon with the only travel home options being Saturday. If that wasn't enough, I was told of a Monday AM meeting in the midwest. That pretty much shoots the whole thing down including family projects and sports events.
> 
> I might even just spend the weekend on the East Coast. Man I hate business travel.
> 
> BBB
> 
> PS - everyone have a good time and trust me, I'll be thinking about you!!
> [snapback]103367[/snapback]​


I am currently posting from Sao Paulo Brazil and I knew I would be working so I booked vacation to "try" and ensure my attendance. I travel back on the 25-26 and have the 27th to get the trailer ready. Currently planning to leave CdA when school lets out at noon (not sure why the early release) on the 28th and should be there about 4:30 pm.

Need to add a few kids to the mix as 2 of mine were otherwise scheduled but now they are going with us and they will be bringing friends so add 4 kids to the CamperAndy total.


----------



## jnk36jnk

BlueWedge said:


> So if we show up around noon is anyone else going to be around ?
> [snapback]103440[/snapback]​


If all goes as planned I should be in my lawn chair, watching the river flow by, clutching the first Pacifico of the weekend, no later than 11:30 am on friday.

Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sounds great, Andy!

I will add the kids to the list.









Wow, at this time next week, I should just be sitting down to join Dean by the river. Of course, he may be passed out by then!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Oh found better no-rain dancers for Jim...































(Y-thinks about changing is avatar now)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks for all the dancing (esp Y-Guys!)...

Things are looking up. My Dad called and said if we have two more dry days I'll get the green light!

Come on SUN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Come on, Steve...

We need some animation in those dancers!








It looks like you avatar can't wait to get his hands on them!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

sunny Jim,
Things are looking up! It was no less than 59 degrees at our house this morning at 6:30. It was just a little bit windy as well, so that yard is drying out quickly!

The forecast up here is looking really great for the coming week and all the way into next weekend! We just may have a dry campout for the first time in over a year...our camping percipitation record really sucks!









Scott


----------



## jnk36jnk

Long range forecast for Biggs Junction, just a few miles to the east of the park

Friday, highs 76 to 81, lows 45, to 50, scattered clouds
Saterday and Sunday, highs 70 to 76, lows, 40 to 45, scattered clouds

sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny

I think snsgraham is right, looks like it will be a totally dry rally.

With the exception of the reefer the trailer is loaded, tanks flushed and refilled, all the tires and batteries checked, we're about ready to go.























Dean


----------



## ARzark

Oh man, can you believe this sunny sunny sunny !!

I am ready... in fact i am LEAVING NOW









A little Oregon excursion... Ft. Stevens tonight, Silver Falls Tues, Tumalo Wed,
Memaloose Thurs, and finally the RALLY FRIDAY! 
Some quality time for my son and I this week. Tracey will drive down with the girls Friday. I'll probably be out of touch until then, so see 'yall there


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'm golden. Dad called this morning and I'm good to go. 
Now I need to de-winterize and get my baby all cleaned out for the big trip!!

How close is the town? If I forget something is it a quick drive?


----------



## snsgraham

Good question Jim, also is there a water/good water source close by for filling fresh water tanks??

Scott


----------



## jnk36jnk

Scott, there is water at the park, nearest town of any sort is The Dalles, 17 miles to the west, Biggs Junction is 5 or so miles east and has a couple of truck stops, cafes and gas stations with attached convenience stores. The best bet for anything more than what you could expect to find in the stop and robs at Biggs would be The Dalles.
Dean


----------



## Y-Guy

Heads up on fueling up. Avoid getting gas in The Dalles they tack on an additional tax on gas in the city limits. So Biggs is the cheapest place or coming from Portland hit Flying J... but avoid filling up in The Dalles.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Gas - Thanks for the tip Steve

Store - Thanks Dean. I will plan around this.


----------



## snsgraham

Thanks Dean! action

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jim,
Great news!









Steve,
Thanks for the heads up on fuel!









WOW! 96 hours from right now, we too will be on the road!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

PDX,
Is there going to be some sort of "lineup card" for the rally? I assume that we need to be somewhat organized on where we park the TT's for the best use of the area.
We are going to be there somewhere around 11-12:00 Friday morning.

Any thoughts on the subject?

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy

Ok well the word is in and I won't be able to break away from work this weekend after all







Spring time is busy at the Y and with 100 new kids in we hit about 950 and we just need more hands on deck to help out. If things change we might be able to drop in, but I'm not hopeful at this point.

Have a great rally the weather is looking like it should be WONDERFUL!!!!


----------



## BlueWedge

Don't forget the sunscreen. sunny

We should be there 12ish on Friday.


----------



## CamperAndy

PDX_Doug said:


> WOW! 96 hours from right now, we too will be on the road!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]104462[/snapback]​


For me to fly in from Brazil on Tuesday/ Wednesday, get the Thursday and drive down on Friday. 96 hours seems like a lot of time but it will be a crush.

See you guys about 4:30 on Friday and I hope you have not had too many when we get there to help park us.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

What is the travel time to this site? I'm estimating I will leave Beaverton around 4pm. Hope I get there before dark.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nevermind...had a brain meltdown there for a minute. It should take around 2 hours from Beaverton, so I'll have plenty of daylight.

See everyone soooooooooooooooooon...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> Ok well the word is in and I won't be able to break away from work this weekend after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring time is busy at the Y and with 100 new kids in we hit about 950 and we just need more hands on deck to help out. If things change we might be able to drop in, but I'm not hopeful at this point.
> 
> Have a great rally the weather is looking like it should be WONDERFUL!!!!
> [snapback]104533[/snapback]​


Sorry you will not be able to make it Steve, but work before pleasure, right?









I will lift a Mike's in your honor, and hope to see you in the fall!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

It coming fast! Yee Haw!

OK, looks like we are going to be at 16 families for this weekend. That puts our per trailer cost for the campground at $22.00 (for the entire weekend). If people can look me up during the weekend and settle up, I would much appreciate it.









Thanks! And we will see you all soon! sunny

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S. For the early arrivers, I will have more set up info for you later this morning. I need to call the park and clarify a couple of details first.


----------



## PDX_Doug

*RALLY ARRIVAL INFORMATION*

OK, everybody here is the arrival and set-up information you will need:

1. You do not need to stop at the check-in shack (we are paid in full)

2. The Group Camp area is divided into four parcels(Quadrants). We have all four quadrants reserved (20 spaces total, so we will have 4 open sites we can use for a 'Community' area). Each quadrant is further divided into five individual camp sites. The sites are defined by lines on the ground (dead grass). Each site has a picnic table and a fire pit.

3. Let's reserve the Northwest quadrant (Group Chinook on the park map) for the Community area. Dean & Jodi, as Potluck leaders, if you would like to set up there, that would be great (if not, that's OK too!).

4. The only requests that I have received for desired 'neighbors' is for Oregon_Camper, Foxfam Outbacker, LarryTheOutback and ourselves (PDX_Doug) to be grouped together (so the kids are close to each other). As WagonMaster, I would like to claim the Southwest quadrant (Group Beaver on the map), but I will not squawk if somebody else grabs it first!

5. There are a three potable water sources on the way in, including one right at the entrance to the group area, for those that do not want to carry water on the road. Please remember... There will be no other hookups at the sites.

6. The ranger informs me it has been pretty dry over there for some time now, so we should not have any issues with mud or soft ground.

I guess that's about it. 72 hours and counting!!! 
And if that dosen't call for dancing bananas, I don't know what does!...



















































































































See you all there!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Thanks for the update PDX!
I can't wait to get back on the road with the TT on the back of the truck. This always means a fun time is in the making!!!

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug

*THIS JUST IN!...*
The new Robin Williams movie, 'RV' opens at the Columbia Cinemas in The Dalles on Friday.










Anybody up for an Outbackers raid on the theater (sometime during the weekend)?






























Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Will have to make the call on the movie once we're there. If the weather holds, I'd rather camp/hike/bike ride then go to a movie. Plenty of time to do that once it starts raining again...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Good point, Jim!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Yikes!
I just figured out the route we are going to take down I-5 to get to the rally







and it a bit more than 240 miles to the campground. Looks like I am having the opposite problem as OregonCamper had, I underestimated the distance.
Now we will have to get up earlier to be there by noon....or not!!









Scott


----------



## jnk36jnk

Either way, we'll keep a spot open for you action action


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Can't wait for that Outback Koolaide...


----------



## PDX_Doug

*!!! ONE MORE DAY !!!*










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

*!!! LESS THAN 24 HOURS !!!*

This may be the longest day of my life....
Well, at least this week.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Update on our end.... Jeff and son traveled farther than anticipated while exploring Oregon. They are enjoying the beautiful weather








Jeff will be arriving late morning Saturday and the girls and I will be driving down and hope to arrive at the same time. 
Don't worry, Jeff said he bought all the fajita fixin's today








See you all soon!
Tracey


----------



## RizFam

Hope you all have a Blast & sunny Great weather! sunny 
Can't wait to see your Rally Photos.

Happy Outbacker Rallying







,
Tami


----------



## moosco

PDX_Doug said:


> *!!! ONE MORE DAY !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]105366[/snapback]​


Doug,

I can't believe it.....I just found out I have to work on Saturday and we won't be able to make it.

I hope that all of you have a great time....have a drink for us!!

I wanted to let everyone know in case you need an extra space.

Have fun,
Moosco


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Update on our end.... Jeff and son traveled farther than anticipated while exploring Oregon. They are enjoying the beautiful weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff will be arriving late morning Saturday and the girls and I will be driving down and hope to arrive at the same time.
> Don't worry, Jeff said he bought all the fajita fixin's today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you all soon!
> Tracey
> [snapback]105563[/snapback]​


Glad he is having fun...but now where am I suppose to find all the free beer Friday night?


----------



## PDX_Doug

*!!! WAKE UP !!!*

*IT'S RALLY TIME, CAMPERS!*

































































































































Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt

> Posted Today, 09:15 AM
> !!! WAKE UP !!!


9:15 and you're trying to wake people up?







My wife and I were finished playing our daily game of Yahtzee by 6:15!

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mswalt said:


> Posted Today, 09:15 AM
> Â !!! WAKE UP !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 9:15 and you're trying to wake people up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I were finished playing our daily game of Yahtzee by 6:15!
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]105687[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yahtzee at 6:15am? I have other "games" on my mind at that time of the morning.


----------



## chetlenox

We are all packed and ready to head out once I get off work. I expect we'll be later than most, since we'll be hacking through Portland traffic during rush hour. See everybody around 6ish or so...

Chet.


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there everyone. Just wanted to be the first to say what a wonderful time we had. Weather was great (aside from a little breeze towards evening yesterday







. Fifteen familes and 14 Outbacks. Just wonderful. Hope everyone is arriving home safely and I, for one, am already looking forward to the Fall Rally. Jodi


----------



## LarryTheOutback

We had a great time! It was great to see folks again, and meet some new families.

Thanks again to Doug for making the arrangements!

Ed, Ellen, Ed '96, David, Sophie & Clara


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We also had a great time and would like to give Doug three big cheers for all the time and effort getting this organized.

CHEERS....CHEERS....CHEERS!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

And the required pictures????????


----------



## chetlenox

Just adding my name to the list of folks that will, I'm sure, be logging in today to say what a good time they had. Yeah, the wind on Saturday made the potluck a little exciting, but what great weather otherwise.

I'll upload my pics as soon as I get a spare moment.

The only shot I sorta wish I had was all the Outbacks lined up at Memaloose state park... at the dump station on the way home. When I pulled up it was just Danny dumping, a motorhome, and then us. You should have seen the look on the motorhome guy's face when I pulled up and started hollering at Danny to hurry it up.

Of course, Ed returned the favor to me about 10 minutes later...









Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug

WOW! What a great weekend!

The group camp area at Deschutes River S.P. turned out to be an ideal setup for an Outbackers rally. Plenty of room for the kids to play without the fear of traffic.

The weather was beautiful. Low 80's and sunny during the days. Very mild Friday night, but cold Saturday night. As far as the wind is concerned, it is the Columbia River Gorge. If you know anything about the Gorge, you know the fact that we had virtually no wind at all most of the weekend was much more unusual than the 35-50MPH gusts that started just in time for the Saturday night potluck (and ended shortly afterward!







)

Best of all, was the great group of people that this forum brings together. To a person, everybody is top notch! I would like to personally thank each and every one of the attending Outbackers for making this such a great rally. Thanks guys, you really are the best!









I can't wait for the Fall Rally!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

chetlenox said:


> Just adding my name to the list of folks that will, I'm sure, be logging in today to say what a good time they had. Yeah, the wind on Saturday made the potluck a little exciting, but what great weather otherwise.
> 
> I'll upload my pics as soon as I get a spare moment.
> 
> The only shot I sorta wish I had was all the Outbacks lined up at Memaloose state park... at the dump station on the way home. When I pulled up it was just Danny dumping, a motorhome, and then us. You should have seen the look on the motorhome guy's face when I pulled up and started hollering at Danny to hurry it up.
> 
> Of course, Ed returned the favor to me about 10 minutes later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chet.
> [snapback]106393[/snapback]​


LOL...

There was this little trailer (like 15 footer) wedged between 2 Outbacks in front and 2 Outbacks in back of him. He must have thought they were giving aways Outbacks that weekend, becuase you simply don't see that many in Oregon.


----------



## snsgraham

You know it is really funny, when we pulled into the dump station at Mermalose we were the only ones there. We never saw anybody else!

Had a great time at the Rally. We too met some new faces even though we were in exile on the far corner of the area...nah I just wanted to be near the trees for the "big blow" Saturday evening









Thank you Doug for ram-rodding this event, a big thumbs up to you and your family!

Scott


----------



## LarryTheOutback

* - - - - TICK WARNING !!! - - - -*

CHECK YOUR CHILDREN (AND THEN CHECK THE ADULTS)

This afternoon we discovered 2 of 3 children had ticks in their hair. These ticks appear to be wood (or dog) ticks since they are ~1/8-inch in size. We heard one of the Outbackers at the rally had found a tick on their dog, but we didn't think to check the children until we stumbled upon a tick this afternoon.

Ticks usually hide in the hair, so you'll need to check the scalp, neck, armpits and groin. Check the children, the adults and the dogs.

Good Luck!

Ellen


----------



## Crismon4

Ditto on the Tick Alert!!!!!!!!!

Found 1 on one of the boys.....one thought it was "cool" the other said









So now we have two thank you's!

Thanks to PDX_Doug/PDX_Shannon for getting us organized!

And thanks to Larry the Outback for the Tick Alert!

Oh yeah, and thanks to everyone for the hospitality and great conversation!

We all had a fabulous time and look forward to the fall rally and blogs from the land cruise of course!

Tricia, Gordon, Robert & Jesse


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks for the Tick Alert....we had none, but for some reason my head is really itchy now.

Does this make anyone else a bit hesitant on going back there for the Fall Rally?


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Oregon_Camper said:


> Does this make anyone else a bit hesitant on going back there for the Fall Rally?
> [snapback]106659[/snapback]​


No.

They are very active in Spring, are moderately repelled by DEET and if we inspect early before they latch-on, it's a no-impact event.

"In Oregon, adult ticks are active primarily in the spring and early summer, but they can be found through the fall season. " See link here.

Ed


----------



## jim00592

we three had a good time and found some new friends! thank for the weekend. look forward to the fall.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jim00592 said:


> we three had a good time and found some new friends! thank for the weekend. look forward to the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]106686[/snapback]​


Hopefully you're talking about new Human friends vs. the ticks...


----------



## BlueWedge

We had a wonderful time. Thanks again to doug for getting the wagons circled. I took a couple of pictures and I will try and get them up tonight.

Ticks are wierd things. One of our dogs was collecting them (lost count) ... the other didn't have any.


----------



## PDX_Doug

We have found one tick on Cowboy so far. Looked him over as best we could, but his fur is so dense it is really hard to see clear down to the skin, so I am not confident yet that there are no more.

The rest of us are free of them, but we are going to thoroughly clean all the bedding, sleeping bags, etc. (just in case).

Jim,

I do not see this as a problem as far as the fall rally is concerned. Ticks are a way of life in the woods (especially East of the Cascades), and it amazes me we have never had the issue crop up before.

I would say, full steam ahead! We know to be vigilant now, so it should not be any problem.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

No ticks on dan jo gavin or mo







We LOVED the park and are totally pumped about coming back for the fall rally.

It was a great weekend at the rally and enjoyed everyone's company, camping is much more fun when you go with other people it seems. Would be great to hook up with outbackers on other trips this summer!

I am more energized now to stay involved in the forum ( I had dropped off over the winter). We are so pumped that we booked several other camping trips when we got home Sunday, one of which is a trip to Yellowstone!

Thanks to all, especially PDX_DOUG for coordinating it!

Danny


----------



## Nickens

Wish we could have come - too much going on with Scouts and Little League.

I skimmed the postings but couldn't find the date for the Fall Rally. Did you pick a date?

Can't wait to see pictures. btw - Is this park close to the popular whitewater rafting access points?


----------



## RizFam

So gald you all had a wonderful time







& the weather was on your side as well!!

Tami


----------



## snsgraham

The word is that those ticks blew in from The Dalles Saturday afternoon...







Maybe we should have bought gas there after all?

Scott


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, we definitely vote to go back this fall. I was sitting at my desk yesterday, spacing out, and in my mind I was still sitting in my lawn chair, listening to the red winged blackbirds and the river and the trains and feeling the sun, warm on my face, and really wishing I was back there already!!! So, Jim count us there for the Fall Rally as long as it is not held between September 20 and October 4







. Jodi


----------



## BlueWedge

Wonderful place. It would work us for the fall rally.

Ticks who is scared of ticks ? The snakes are a different thing









Now I just have to fix everything I broke on this trip. On the way home the trailer stayed plugged in and the distribution bar/cam temp fix worked...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Great! I will get started on making the group reservations for..........DRUM ROLL PLEASE.....................

The PNW Fall Rally will be.....
SEPT 8th - Sept 10th

Same location....Same great fun....less wind (lets hope)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Just paid for all the site (like Doug did) so we now have the group site locked down for Sept 8th - 10th.

Let's wind down this thread, as it is the Spring Rally and begin our conversations over on the Fall Rally Thread.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=7687&hl=


----------



## BigBadBrain

I trust you meant to direct everyone to the FALL NW RAlly thread???


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BigBadBrain said:


> I trust you meant to direct everyone to the FALL NW RAlly thread???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]107359[/snapback]​


Blah...you are right, I will edit the previous post. Thanks!!


----------

